# Monkee's Grow - Stealth, From Seed 12/12, CFL



## MonkeeMan (Apr 19, 2008)

This is my first grow journal ever and Im very excited to get it started. Ive been involved in others peoples grow for a while now but this is the first chance that I have to start my own grow. I was going to set up my entire closet but I decided it would be fun to just fuck around this summer and try out something stealth cause I have people walking through my place.

I'm making the basic rubbermaid container set up but I've noticed how if you walked into someones room who had one it stood out hardcore...

My grows starting next month but I wanted to start the journal with me building the box and have anyone who wanted to to be involved while I do it. 

One thing to start off is that I know ill be doing a lot of things 'wrong' to start off with in a lot of peoples eyes... I'm only growing with 6 cfl's, i've seen other people whove had the same set up as mine get away with it so I figure id try it

Im in this for fun and nothing else, I dont care about super big yeilds or the really detialed specifics. I made this journal as a learning experience before I start a closet and also as a tool for other first timers to see any benefits or faults of what im doing

So with nothing else to say here is my grow box:






Here is the inside with my lights and carbon fliter in the back with fan











I'm far from done, I still need to light proof it, put on some mylar... wire up some fans and cut some intake holes... but those will come with time
And if you want to see the light set up click here... https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/65892-how-wire-rubbermaid-light-set.html

Have a lot of strains from friends but im sticking to LR2's and White Widow

Grows starting next month, and randomly updating building the box... when the grow starts ill be posting every few days

Welcome to my grow journal and feel free to chat, I want to hear what everyone has to say


----------



## cannaboy (Apr 19, 2008)

VERY IMPRESSIVE SET UP MONKEEMAN


----------



## ownfive (Apr 19, 2008)

I want to see more.. looks very cool and compact.


----------



## Namdeewoy (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks awsome
Must see more !!!


----------



## pitbill (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey Monkeeman

I'm gonna be starting a similar grow next week- gonna go 12/12 on some afghan kush fem's- gonna use a t-5's the whole way in a bubbleponic system- i'm gonna be watching yours to get some tips- i've never done a 12/12 from seed before- gonna be interesting


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey pitbill leave a msg with your grow and I will follow it as well. Expect an update this week of the cab almost done with everything ill be using .

Then a week vacation before I get this started. I've been thinking about it and my plans have changed a bit... im going to start 3 white widow from seeds, then when i find males they will be replaced by Lowryder 2's so i dont have to wait forever

I've only ever done bigger grows with friends but this will be my first stealth and first 12/12 from seed

Also how much detial do you want when the grow starts? My buddy wants me to include the smell from outside the cab when i post and thats interesting so I will do that

-Monkee


----------



## pitbill (Apr 20, 2008)

Always, the more detailed the better- some of us are more detailed than other- i for one am not very detailed. I like you cab- i was thinking of building a similar one- the cabinet i'm using for the LR grow has some strange dimentions. I'm real curous on the 12/12 from seed. I grow only for personal consumpion- so a yeild of 3+ oz is a nice one for me every 3 months- around here at 250-700 an oz even if i get the fem seeds i'm way ahead of the ballgame. I'm real new to the inside stuff- this LR grow of mine is the first- my outside stuff goes out in 3-4 weks and thats my bread and butter- 9 fem plants, 4 zamal x sour nl and 5 neville haze x sour nl....i got a great spot and after the first 2 weeks i dont see my girls until late sept early oct- if 3 make it i'm up to my knees in buds, and i always get at least 2 that make it. looking forward to your grow, hope ya get some nice bud off of it- Mine starts in about a week, i got my fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!

PB


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey everyone ive been pretty lazy with getting the box together... went out and bought the pots, soil, nutes and everything else today

Heres the lid, i had to add some supports and it kind of cripped my 100% front stealth look, but all and all i just throw some papers on the top and it looks fine






Ive been light proofing it with mylar, ive got all but 1 side done, and i added in a fan to the case so it moves some more air inside of it






Ill update tomorrow with soil and all the more detialed things ill be putting into the grow


----------



## uberpea (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey bro, I love CFL grows AND I love stealth grows so this is right up my alley.
I'll suscribe and hopefully help out when I can and stick around to see some nice buds.
Btw, I highly recommend you use a different reflectant besides aluminum foil.

Duece.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 22, 2008)

its not aluminum lol, its mylar

im standing over taking the pictures so it doesn't look reflective however when light hits it that box will light up!... its the inside of chip bags... mmmm, eating my way to a finished box

thanks for sticking around uber it will be nice to have some company on this grow lol


----------



## HiddenHammer (Apr 22, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> . its the inside of chip bags... mmmm,


pothead


HH


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 22, 2008)

i could go buy 30 dollars worth of mylar rolls to fill the box

or i could get 9 bags of chips... yes for anyone attempting this get 9 big bags, its the best way to go, and its 100% light proof

however I have to admit its been a lot more time consuming doing this properly then i expected, if you think ahead you have to do so much more work then just going by the seat of your pants lol


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 22, 2008)

oh and for anyone else trying this my biggest tip is

DO NOT EVER PAINT THE INSIDE OF A RUBBERMAID CONTAINER

to save time i first painted the containers white (yes i used plastic paint)... then after a few days all the pain started to sink into the plastic... so i had to give it a second coat... the smell alone delayed the grow (i was going to start 2 weeks ago) but i wouldn't put the plants in there

also before you tape anything to it you have to chip off the pain first cause the tape peels right off of it... its been the biggest headache making this ever

im hoping to get a few good grows without having to alter or redo anything for the box so im trying to do it right


----------



## D3adH3ad (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice man! I've been trying to figure out a good cheap way to get this proverbial "mylar", looks like chips are my answer. Thanks for the idearr


----------



## beaverss (Apr 24, 2008)

this is a great set up that you have! much stealthier than the other one that i've seen. i think that i could put that almost anywhere inside. i was planning on a closet set up 2, but i don't need that yet.

are you going to cross your widow and Lr2? Im planning on starting in month or two


----------



## beaverss (Apr 24, 2008)

if i can find some Lr seeds


----------



## uberpea (Apr 25, 2008)

beaverss said:


> if i can find some Lr seeds


Yeah those are getting pretty hard to find nowadays

Duece.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 25, 2008)

i have white widow and when i fnid out any are male ill be throwing in lowryder 2's, thats the plan, still getting all my loose ends figured out but grow starts in a week from today , ill update daily with any information people need


----------



## closetglow (Apr 26, 2008)

how will you access your plans. Ive seen a lot of stacked rubermade setups put i fel like you cant really access your plants that well. Is there something im missing something. really clean setup by the way. I love the chips bags.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 27, 2008)

actually you can open up the cab from the top of the bottom box as well to reach the plants, the top of the bottom box was cut out and taped to the other one... so the lip still works perfectly


----------



## cannaboy (Apr 27, 2008)

update us monkeeman


----------



## uberpea (Apr 27, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> actually you can open up the cab from the top of the bottom box as well to reach the plants, the top of the bottom box was cut out and taped to the other one... so the lip still works perfectly


Hmm, thats a pretty awesome idea. Nice work! Some pictures soon?

Duece.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 27, 2008)

Interesting..

I'm subscribed..


----------



## garbagecollector (May 1, 2008)

i'm tuning into this!
i'm in the midst of something similar except lowryders inside one rubbermaid so far it's going good
keep up the good work and good luck
oh, and keep us posted with pics :]


----------



## dalgoda (May 2, 2008)

you gotta put a primer down first so it stops absorbing paint and also helps it from chipping

peace



MonkeeMan said:


> oh and for anyone else trying this my biggest tip is
> 
> DO NOT EVER PAINT THE INSIDE OF A RUBBERMAID CONTAINER
> 
> ...


----------



## wackymack (May 2, 2008)

if ur making a lowryder white widow hybrid its the male lr u need,collect the pollen and save it heres a little tip to help u out

1 pollinate a litte bud on the widow
2 grow the seeds and eliminate the males and pollinate the f1 cross with lr pollen
3 same process as above
4 grow some white ryder

u got to crossback pollination to ensure an autoflowering strain.

but u could get auto white russian(auto ak47xwhite widow) thc content of 22%


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 2, 2008)

Hey everyone

its been a while since i've updated, had unexpected guests for the week and threw some parties so i really didn't get to finish the cab as much as I wanted. The grow is starting this sunday and im pretty happy just finishing up the last things today.

I got organic soil today for herbs, peat moss, perilite and something else which i can't spell but I'm using... I'll put down my soil mixture when I finally get it all put together and take pictures of it all. I've also picked up some nutes, they are budget ghetto but my buddy uses them so it should work out, 10-20-10 or 15-30-15 i can't really remember haha. I don't need veg nutes because im not vegging.

i'll try and update the journal every 2 days from this point and I think ill update with this info -

Day:
Lights:
Strain: Plant 1 - ; Plant 2 - ; Plant 3 -
Temperature:
Humidity:
Watered:
Nutraints:
Inside Smell:
Outside Smell:
Other:

Thats more then enough info for what i'm about to do.

I just so everyone stops wondering i'm not crossing anything lol. I really don't know where that came from. I have very little interest in making crosses and the plan is to put in white widow for all 3 plants when i start growing. And when I find males im replacing them with LR2's just so they finish at around the same time.

If anyone has any requests to add to posted info or anything lemme know. Also expect a bunch of pictures for this grow after this point.


----------



## cannaboy (May 2, 2008)

yaaaay!!!


----------



## jackonthebox (May 2, 2008)

I've been thinking about doing some LR2's recently. and I use cfl's too.


----------



## uberpea (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like an awesome plan, just ordered some LR2 seeds today.

Duece.


----------



## Auzzie07 (May 4, 2008)

Consider me subscribed.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 4, 2008)

Hey everyone

Thanks for sticking with me, after a long week of preping the box and getting everything together, tonight i germinate my seeds

I think im going to throw 4 of the white widows into some paper towel between 2 plates and throw them on top of my computer, first 3 to pop im going to throw into the cab... when i do it ill grab some pictures

i was worried about the temperature so i built a quick AC duct for the box... its a 2 liter pop bottle that has holes on each end... theres a fan at one side which blows through the container 

in the middle im going to put frozen water bottles... so the air blows over the bottle and into the cab... i tested it and it works for about 4-6 hours with cooling

im not planing on worrying about always putting in frozen bottles... with the lights only on for 12 hours it will be easy to chuck one in there now and then, ill grab pictures of that with the germination

later


----------



## coolman1a (May 4, 2008)

Cool lookin forward to it


----------



## cannaboy (May 4, 2008)

cant wait....your always creating somthing and inventing ways to do things...i love the originality


----------



## uberpea (May 4, 2008)

Haha nice AC unit, very creative. I wonder how dry ice would do... hmm

Duece.


----------



## Auzzie07 (May 4, 2008)

I'm definitely going to have to use that frozen bottle trick to keep temps down. I wonder how long it would take to freeze a 5 gallon bucket of water?


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 4, 2008)

Hey everyone here are some pics of the seeds

3 on the left are white widow, 2 on the right are LR2's... first 3 to pop are the winners haha

going to spend the rest of the night light proofing and such


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 4, 2008)

Just to note, i know one of the ones on the right is busted, i was wondering if it was going tog row but i doubt it


----------



## jackonthebox (May 4, 2008)

yeah that one looks busted. it probably wont germ.


----------



## Auzzie07 (May 4, 2008)

I tried a busted seed recently just to see if it even would. I also threw in one of those seeds that still greenish and not quite brown. Both of them didn't germinate.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 4, 2008)

Im my trails heats already becoming an issue... the AC thing hasn't been used yet because i need a new hook (ill get pictures of it when i get that)

but im hitting 95-100 which sucks, its not going to stop me from growing but i dont see any real way of keeping the heat down

also ive been lazy light proofing it, so note for anyone trying this, light proof, then mylar lol


----------



## uberpea (May 4, 2008)

Try it out anyway, it might germ. The heat issue might be a problem man.. I'll try and think of something.
Could you maybe duct your AC unit to your grow without making it obvious?

Duece.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 4, 2008)

well i dont have to worry about super stealth i dont live in a place i have to hide it, its mainly just for when people come over that its hidden

yeah ill figure something out but even with the temp ac i doubt ill get it below 90, should be interesting


----------



## cannaboy (May 4, 2008)

damn heat


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 5, 2008)

Just checked and non of the seeds have started to germinate, How long does it usually take? This is my first time growing on my own without my buddies (who all use clones)

Hoping they start to pop soon so i can throw them in the cab


----------



## cannaboy (May 5, 2008)

it takes anywhere from 24 hours to a week...but i doubt it'll take that long....but sometimes they take thier time


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 5, 2008)

i gave them a closer look and 3 are split, and its looking like that 'broken' one is working... which puts me into a rough position of not enough pots haha


----------



## cannaboy (May 5, 2008)

yaaay!!..thats better than too many pots....im glad for ya...so you gonna pot em??


----------



## uberpea (May 5, 2008)

3 split, thats pretty good. It generally takes 1-3 days to germ seeds. Some are just picky haha

Duece.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 5, 2008)

any good suggestions on how to cool down the temp

its about 100 consitantly... im thinking of getting an inline fan for the outake but im afriad it will be to noisy and the it willpush to much air through the carbon fliter so it wouldn't work


----------



## jackonthebox (May 5, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> i gave them a closer look and 3 are split, and its looking like that 'broken' one is working... which puts me into a rough position of not enough pots haha


at least its not because of not enough room!

and on the heat issue.. have you checked the temperature with the frozen bottles yet?


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 5, 2008)

DAY 1

My first 2 plants are in the cab for now and temperature seems to be a concern as of right now... the plants can be a bit closer to the light but ill spend some time tonight fixing it up

_Day: 1
Lights: 18/6 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1 - White Widow; Plant 2 - LR2
Temperature: 95-105
Humidity: 20%
Watered: 1 cup for each plant
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: none
Outside Smell: none
Other: Testing to see how well water bottles work to cool down the cab. Also working on ways to prop up the plants closer to the lights._


----------



## cannaboy (May 5, 2008)

man i wish i could help,but i dont know what to do...please somebody help him...i dont wanna see those girls have a heat stroke when they pop above the soil


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 5, 2008)

This week ill make my way to the hardware store to figure something out, i got some huge jugs to freeze which may cool the temp 

all and all a learning experience


----------



## wango dango (May 5, 2008)

In the picture it looks like the space around your intake fans is open. try sealing it using more duct tape or somthing, and you should get a much more efficient flow of air into your container. i had a similar problem with my rubbermaid box, but a little duct tape brought my temp down from 91 to 83 degrees.


----------



## Koabear (May 5, 2008)

im curios to see this bad boy work consider me subscribed till the end


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 5, 2008)

wango dango said:


> In the picture it looks like the space around your intake fans is open. try sealing it using more duct tape or somthing, and you should get a much more efficient flow of air into your container. i had a similar problem with my rubbermaid box, but a little duct tape brought my temp down from 91 to 83 degrees.


thats not the intake fan thats the side fan which blows the plants... it will be moved cause its less effective then i thought as well

im going to have to open it up to the intake at the bottom i think 



Koabear said:


> im curios to see this bad boy work consider me subscribed till the end


thanks man as well, lemme know what ya think all the way through


----------



## jackonthebox (May 5, 2008)

I'm confused as to where your intake and output fans are. intake should be near the bottem while the output should be near the top. because of the fact that hot air rises so to get heat out, put out of the top


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 5, 2008)

jackonthebox said:


> I'm confused as to where your intake and output fans are. intake should be near the bottem while the output should be near the top. because of the fact that hot air rises so to get heat out, put out of the top


no they are

i have a passive intake at the bottom of the box, a fan on the side blowing across the flowers and a fan pushing air out the back with a carbon fliter


----------



## uberpea (May 5, 2008)

I keep thinking about your AC idea... I mean if you have a separate airconditioning chamber with large amounts of frozen water and a sloww fan putting that air into your input at the bottom, it could work right? 
I think it could work

Duece.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 6, 2008)

DAY 2

Hey everyone, so today the plants have a day from the grow box... I put all the plants in my other garden and let them have some natural light today. the temperatures are to hot for my liking and i think ive figured out a few ways to keep it down. I need more air movement in the cab... more air coming in from outside... and a better way to put ice in there

I'm making my way to the hardware store today in hopes that something sparks my creativity

Day:2
Lights: Outside (Cloudy Day)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow; Plant 4 - LR2
Temperature: 70-75
Humidity: unknown
Watered: none
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: none
Outside Smell: none
Other: none


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 6, 2008)

Day 2 - Update

So I decided to try to lower the temperature by getting some see through panels for the bottom with a fan and some huge jugs of frozen water... I only put 3 plants in and the fan on full blast

it seemed perfect then after about 2 hours it was up to 106!!!!!!!!! So i took the plants back out and in the other garden, where they will stay until i get this temp thing figured out

I'm going to try a few new things, but if they dont work then im fucked:
1) cut down on the number of cfl's
2) re build the entire outtake system with a very powerful fan

Does anyone know anything about plexiglass and how well that works?

Here is a picture of the new updates:


----------



## raeman1990 (May 6, 2008)

get more exhaust


----------



## cannaboy (May 6, 2008)

your not fucked...i suggest doing a thorough remodel of the grow room to make the temps at least habitable for your girls....cuttin down on cfls is like saying cutting down on yield...


----------



## jackonthebox (May 6, 2008)

how many clf's do you have right now anyways?


----------



## coolman1a (May 6, 2008)

Hey i was thinking you could get a lot more yield if you start the bitches at 18/6 for a while(remember the plants gotta be strong enough to support a lot of buds) and then lst them or do what im gona do and get some hard but bendy wire(forgot what its called) wrap it around the pot and as the plant grows just wrap it around it like an easier form of lst, the 18/6 and the lst should give you at least 50% more yield and you will have many different bud sites on 1 plant instead of just 1 big one, just somthing you should think about, and on my setup which is 2 18-gallon rubbermade tubs i have 4 outake fans and 2 intake, but i live in FL and my setup is in the attic so it still gets to about 95, but i think if weed can grow in Texas and Mexico wher it gets to 120 then i should be able to survive my setup with some c02 that i put in, also you can try having the lights on only at night since its cooler.


----------



## uberpea (May 6, 2008)

I live in Texas, and I have definitely never seen 120 haha, but I agree with the concept. I think your plants can make it, just do your best to keep it below 100. Goodluck

Duece.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 6, 2008)

well the only thing im really concerned with is cooling it down and the smell... i dont want it peaking at 106-110 everyday, because thats not the best in any case

the inline fan should help and ill report back

as for starting at 18/6 and moving to 12/12 i dont think im going to do that, i know i should is i had a lot of room and what not, but i dont and i can't have the plants going big at all... also cfls take longer to grow and i want this done early enough that i can travel for the end of the summer

my friends run hsp lamps so i know vegging is important, but this is just fun and learning about the plants, so in a year down the line when i set up something else i dont have to fault with all of that

thanks for everyones input, ive found this site so helpful and this journal is a little way to give back, so people like me 4 months ago when they wanted to start from scratch can see the problems and benefits of smaller grows... after this grow im calling it a day and closing my account... but i hope that people can look back at it like i did with other peoples journals and learn a lot


----------



## uberpea (May 6, 2008)

Sad... I hate to see users leave the site, but I'm glad you're sticking around for one grow!

Duece.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 6, 2008)

I think that when i get a new project ill come back like when i move up to do a real grow in a closet or what not... but its hard to be on the site when youre not growing or when you are not researching something new.

I just feel like there are to many people which take from the site or abuse it. I wanted to thank everyone so far whos wrote in my grow for being so cool. I hope more people subscribe because so many people are looking for ideas for small rubbermaid grows and all information helps


----------



## coolman1a (May 6, 2008)

uberpea said:


> I live in Texas, and I have definitely never seen 120 haha, but I agree with the concept. I think your plants can make it, just do your best to keep it below 100. Goodluck
> 
> Duece.


Yea, haha, maybe i meant arizona
Good luck with this, hope it goes well cuz ima stick around till the end. Also its not gonna be over 95 always, only like the main hours of the sun 11-4, unless its indoors, is it?


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 7, 2008)

coolman1a said:


> Yea, haha, maybe i meant arizona
> Good luck with this, hope it goes well cuz ima stick around till the end. Also its not gonna be over 95 always, only like the main hours of the sun 11-4, unless its indoors, is it?


its all indoors, so it could peak like that all day


----------



## coolman1a (May 7, 2008)

Make sure you get some c02 in there so the plants can breathe(https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/1362-home-made-co2-tutorial.html)


----------



## cannaboy (May 7, 2008)

make sure you breath so your plants can get co2.....its easier if your at home alot


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 7, 2008)

DAY 3

Day: 3
Lights: 6 hours outdoors, 6 hours with cfls (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow; Plant 4 - LR2
Temperature: Open Area, 75 degrees
Humidity: 25%
Watered: Half a Cup a Piece
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: none
Outside Smell: none
Other: Remaining inside from now on until the cab is finished

So heres the deal so far, i had to throw the plants outside of the cab while i figured something out indoors. I put them back under the cfls for a 12/12 cycle







I picked up a super heavy duty fan... see how well it works out


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 7, 2008)

The output fan is a lot louder then i expected, you can hear it throughout my room... time to test it with the heat


----------



## cannaboy (May 7, 2008)

does it work nicely???


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 7, 2008)

Truthfully I dont know yet

It stayed at 83 for the longest while now the temperature is climbing and climbing... its hit 98 right now

but the weird part is the box doesn't feel hot, it feels like a wind tunnel... a lot cooler then before... when i took the meter out it didn't jump to room temperature it slowly dropped, for some reason i think that its not actually as high in there as it says it is

im going to put the temp gauge on the output of the box to see what that reads


----------



## cannaboy (May 7, 2008)

yea i think as long as its not still heat that the temps can be a little higher


----------



## uberpea (May 7, 2008)

That fan looks pretty pro-status, hope it works.

Duece.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 7, 2008)

I totally broke the fan running it on high power and testing it out haha

tomorrow im going to take it apart and try and fuck with it again... i think that the temp gauge is wrong and i think if i can get this thing working it will be fine

considering people get lower temps with 2 computer fans and this thing is more then that, i think ill be fine... im going to hook it up to a temperature gauge itself in the hopes that it will turn on when the temps high and the lights are on, but off when the lights are low and temps are low


----------



## coolman1a (May 8, 2008)

Yea, man i got these fans from walmart about 5 or 6 a piece and broke the first one because i hooked it up to a 12V adapter and it was supposed to be a 3V adapter, lol


----------



## coolman1a (May 8, 2008)

Hey man just started my first grow journal in case you wanted to check it out: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/71470-first-grow-2-18-gallon.html


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 8, 2008)

Day 4

I've been lazy, the box is pretty much apart on my floor... the plants are inside of it with the lights but i have the top open so the temperatures real low... ill re install the fan soon

However, 3 of the 4 plants popped out above ground today, which is pretty amazing considering its only been 5 days since i germed. They are looking good so far but the other one is no where to be seen.

Day: 4
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow; Plant 4 - LR2
Temperature: 80
Humidity: 30%
Watered: 1/2 cup
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: none
Outside Smell: none
Other: 3 Sprouted

White Widow 1:






White Widow 2:






Lowryder 2's:


----------



## cannaboy (May 8, 2008)

awww look at the little baby...wheres your mommy? (grower)...lol....give the gal a little more time....in the mean time you have 3 beautiful girls to look after awwwww


----------



## uberpea (May 8, 2008)

I love this stage. So cute. I can't remember, is this bagseed?

Duece.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 8, 2008)

uberpea said:


> I love this stage. So cute. I can't remember, is this bagseed?
> 
> Duece.


white widow and lr2's


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 8, 2008)

I was asked what I used for soil in another thread so I thought i'd post it here

Its 4 parts of organic soil, then 1 part of... perlite, peat moss, clay and vermiculite


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 8, 2008)

Looking real good.

Where did you get your seeds from?

Looking for a reputable vender myself.

How are temps today??

Do realize the more red light you send them the hotter the box is going to get, they put out alot more heat than the daylight CFL's. I'm thinking about getting a 3rd 40w soft white. Hopefully temps wont get out of hand.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 8, 2008)

Seeds i 100% recommend BCSeedKing.com then secondly dr cronic

the temps are low because the top was on, i wont know the true temps till this weekend

I have 3 different types of bulbs and they all seem have different temperatures as well


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 10, 2008)

DAY 6 - Big Decisions

Day: 6
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow; Plant 4 - LR2
Temperature: 100
Humidity: 25
Watered: no
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: none
Outside Smell: none
Other:

Here are the plants today:






















But I have big decisions today and im possing them to everyone here

1) I think I have one to many plants, they barely fit into the grow box and im worried as they give bigger it will crowd out... suck it up or kill one??????

2) The temperature is 95-100 regularly... the box is to hot because of the amount of lights... should I cut down the amount of lights or should I deal with high temps???


----------



## cannaboy (May 10, 2008)

i guess since your limited for space you should take out one plant and a cfl or two and use the extra plant as an outside grow or somthin....but dont kill it!!!!


----------



## coolman1a (May 10, 2008)

I say stick with all of them in case 1 or 2 end up being males, as for the temp this is also a concern with my grow, i know i need more lights but the temps are high as it is so i dont know what to do, do you have pics of your setup? Maybe taking 1 or 2 off for now...


----------



## cannaboy (May 10, 2008)

coolman1a said:


> I say stick with all of them in case 1 or 2 end up being males, as for the temp this is also a concern with my grow, i know i need more lights but the temps are high as it is so i dont know what to do, do you have pics of your setup? Maybe taking 1 or 2 off for now...


 

yea your right i forgot that there could be possible males....i just assume all are female....take his advice monkeeman


----------



## coolman1a (May 10, 2008)

You know its funny how we know most of the same ppl here, like we all look at each others journals and stuff, kinda like a little network itd be fun if we were able to have a smokeout and just chill and talk about each others growOh well maybe when its legal


----------



## cannaboy (May 10, 2008)

coolman1a said:


> You know its funny how we know most of the same ppl here, like we all look at each others journals and stuff, kinda like a little network itd be fun if we were able to have a smokeout and just chill and talk about each others growOh well maybe when its legal


 
yea that would be the best


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 10, 2008)

ok keeping them all

and i think ive made it that the grow cab stays around 95 not perfect but not bad...

i have 6 cfl... im still debating dropping it to 4


----------



## cannaboy (May 10, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> ok keeping them all
> 
> and i think ive made it that the grow cab stays around 95 not perfect but not bad...
> 
> i have 6 cfl... im still debating dropping it to 4


 
that should be good...marijuana grows good at high temps anyway


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 10, 2008)

yeah it goes from 80 at night and peaks at 95 in the day it seems, im happy enough with that

and all 4 fit in there perfectly, truthfully if i get any males i bet i could throw in 1 or 2 more

also going 12/12 from seed, when do you guess ill tell sex?


----------



## cannaboy (May 10, 2008)

give em 3 weeks


----------



## uberpea (May 10, 2008)

Keep them for now, when you flower we might have to make a decision.
Goodluck with the temps

Duece.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 11, 2008)

I took apart the fan today, messed around with the speed ratios and temperature gauge

now the hotter it gets in there the faster the fan moves... keeps it under 90 so far and its been on for about an hour and a half so thats a good sign, should go up when i put the carbon fliter on but i got a little while for that

all i have to say to anyone growing with stealth out there... make sure you plan ahead and test your box a lot... i thought i had an amazing set up then i had to run around after the plants were already growing to fix them


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 11, 2008)

keep them all for now, and learn how to extract heat.

space wont be an issue, u dont have very many plants to begin with. and once u weed out the males u wont have anything to worry about.


----------



## jackonthebox (May 11, 2008)

I don't think 4 cfl's is going to be enough for 4 plants once they start flowering.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 11, 2008)

DAY 7 - All is well

Day: 7
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow; Plant 4 - LR2
Temperature: 80-95
Humidity: 30%
Watered: none
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: none
Outside Smell: none
Other: all is well







edit: i know it says 104 but thats wrong, i was leaning it on a light before i took that pic lol


----------



## uberpea (May 11, 2008)

Hahaha I was about to say... 104 is no good! 
This grow has really made me reconsider my set up... thank you

Duece.


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 11, 2008)

Lookin good....!


----------



## jackonthebox (May 11, 2008)

looking good! glad to see the temperature is starting to cool off some!


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 12, 2008)

They are growing quite a bit each day, im going to not post a detialed update today because i'm pretty busy and im not really doing anything to them.

But from the picture how am I looking for spacing?

When should I know sex? how many weeks?

When do I start using nutes?

Should I grow more seeds incase of males or is it to early for that?


also theres been over 2,500 [email protected]!!! fuck yah


----------



## jackonthebox (May 12, 2008)

it still may be nearly 3 weeks until you see preflowers. I've heard that males show sex quicker than females so at least you can find out sooner if you have any.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 12, 2008)

i can fit 1 more plant should i grow one cause im worried about males totally chopping my yeild


----------



## uberpea (May 12, 2008)

With your heat problems, I would say no...
Btw don't use nutes for the first 2 weeks, then you're probably safe, but start slow.

Duece.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 12, 2008)

i only have a few months to grow before i head on moving again so i want to get this experiment done lol, just dont want to be cut to 1 plant from 4, cause thats sad, hoping to keep 2 or 3

it sucks not knowing


----------



## uberpea (May 12, 2008)

Yeah i know exactly how you feel. I'm in the same situation.
Only planting 3 so I'll be PISSED if I get 0 females lol

Duece.


----------



## coolman1a (May 12, 2008)

I went to walmart today and in the arts & crafts section they have wire special for plants and flowers. I plant to wrap it around my ladies and shape them like a tornado for bigger yield


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 12, 2008)

Day 8

Day: 8
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow; Plant 4 - LR2
Temperature: 80-100
Humidity: 20%
Watered: little bit
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: none
Outside Smell: none
Other: Tempts a problem but they are growing and it varies in the box so im not to concerned, not much more i can do

Here are the plants












what do people feel about lst?


----------



## uberpea (May 12, 2008)

I will definitely be using the LST method in my grow this summer.
Make sure you study it pretty well, and don't forget to put an opposite tension at the bottom

Duece.


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 12, 2008)

Nice Setup you got going here. A+.

im def. gunna keep an eye on this. it will help me on my journy.

Props to Monkee.


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 12, 2008)

hey man hows the filter workin for ya, still having alot of problems with cooling and having mine on. Made a new one today and it seems to be doing alright, any tips??


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 12, 2008)

i haven't had to deal with a fliter yet thats coming this weekend


----------



## Rope Smoker (May 13, 2008)

Hey just read thru your journal. Nice set up man! I'll be keeping up on this, very interesting! I have a closet grow going on now. I will be at 6 weeks flower tomorrow. My girls are doing good. But I am thinking about doing something like your box to start some plants vegging in to go into flower when these are done. Keep up the good work man! Cheak out my journal link is at bottom of post. peace man


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 13, 2008)

DAY 8

Day: 8
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow; Plant 4 - LR2
Temperature: 85-101
Humidity: 22.5%
Watered: cup
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: none
Outside Smell: none
Other: worried of over watering, and the LR2 is growing faster then the others

Here are the pictures so far... 




































any chance im over watering them?


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 13, 2008)

Nope dosent look even near overwatering. Moreso underwatering. What kinda soil are you using. 

When i water mine i usually water them to the point that all pots fill the same weight full. Which is a good Liter.5, (just under 1/2gal) for an 8" pot.

This is how my soil looks after all waterings. I let it get bone dry before rewatering, also a good idea is the finger test about 1/2-1" below ground.

I'd go slightly damper. This is a picture of my large one, at 3days, moisture level is perfect on it.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 13, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> Nope dosent look even near overwatering. Moreso underwatering. What kinda soil are you using.
> 
> When i water mine i usually water them to the point that all pots fill the same weight full. Which is a good Liter.5, (just under 1/2gal) for an 8" pot.
> 
> ...


Its 4 parts of organic soil, then 1 part of... perlite, peat moss, clay and vermiculite


----------



## Corey (May 13, 2008)

Hey what spectrum are you CFL's?? My 4 foot fluorescents dont give of any heat and there cool white and worm white, well the worm white gives of a little heat. And I heard that mylar and other reflectors like that makes your space hotter, I guess it bounces heat of rather then absorbed it.
you should buy another thermometer, its always good to have 2 just to be sure..


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 13, 2008)

ive stopped caring about temps haha, ive put in an industrial fan if that doesn't work then nothing will... i still need this to fit into my closet

im using 4 different types of cfls just picking them up from different places, warm white, daytime, real light and some other one i really dont know

mylars the shit, it really increases the light in the grow... use it from chip bags


----------



## good2bkind (May 13, 2008)

I noticed in the pics the variance of light spectrum... but haven't commented because you're going straight to flower, right? So for flower "redder is better" but for veg, you want all cool, 6500K.

My concern is that... going straight to flower, veg might be weak under warmer lights.

Ultimately you could go straight to flower with cool floros to build veg, then switch to warmer about 2-4 weeks in.

Keeping an eye on this, haven't seen another blog that's straight flower from the get-go.


----------



## uberpea (May 13, 2008)

Chip bags are pretty legit I won't lie.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 13, 2008)

good2bkind said:


> I noticed in the pics the variance of light spectrum... but haven't commented because you're going straight to flower, right? So for flower "redder is better" but for veg, you want all cool, 6500K.
> 
> My concern is that... going straight to flower, veg might be weak under warmer lights.
> 
> ...


haha man i want a big closet grow some day

but im living in a small apartment and im using this as a learning experience and as a hobby since ive been busy recently

I dont really care about the type of lights i should be using for what, i have some healthy looking plants right now and if they grow... im happy lol... ive grow in bigger places with other people and stuff like thats a big concern for moms or clones, but when youre growing in a rubbermaid it isn't a big concern haha

plants dont actually have to veg, i did a lot of research into that, i doubt the plants will be taller then a foot

i was originally not going to make a journal i thought fuck it im to busy... but as someone who got alot from the site i wanted to give back... and also i wanted to have somewhere that new people can look at not see 100 go to hps, you have to veg, you cant grow at that temperature... all the standard things that worry people... wanted this to be a normal guys, normal grow, with shit lying around... and if it doesn't work and i get shit, then that shows people as well

so while i totally admit about that lights, you're thinking a bit to much for me for this grow lol

thanks for the comment though i hope other people who are vegging get that


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 14, 2008)

DAY 9

Day: 9
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow; Plant 4 - LR2
Temperature: 88-90
Humidity: 30%
Watered: soaked them last night
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: none
Outside Smell: none
Other: Concerned they are getting a bit tall and might be pulling on them... but all seems well







starting construction on a fliter this weekend, wont need it for a while but should give me some time to work everything out

they are looking real good, wondering how long it will take for them to sex or grow really big... and if 18/6 or 24/0 is smart now, but i think thats my impatient side talking

Also Placing Bets On What Day They Show Sex... We're On Day 9 Today


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 14, 2008)

Well i'm into day 14 flowering and still no sex shown for me yet. so i'm betting 3weeks easy if not longer.

18/6 shouldn't be a bad thing, if anything they'll be a little bushier before going into flower, i'm happy with the sizing i'm getting even with almost 3weeks veg.

That LR2 should be intresting since its an autoflower strain, i'd probobly put them all into 18/6 for a week or so then go back into flowering, and use a scrog to double your yield.

I still don't know if mines female yet......its a pain waiting! be patient though.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 14, 2008)

yeah i agree about the LR's I never thought about the fact that its auto,

im not doing SCROG, i know its a good idea, but truthfully im pretty lazy with all this... if i get a joint to smoke with my buds, im happy all a learning experience really

might just do some lst


----------



## ownfive (May 14, 2008)

Patience Patience Patience. Sounds like you're getting impatient. Growing sensi is the best waiting game in the world


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 15, 2008)

Day 10

Day: 10
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow; Plant 4 - LR2
Temperature: 95
Humidity: 25%
Watered:none
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: none
Outside Smell: none
Other: no pictures today... getting a bit tall had to drop them down a bit

big piece of advice.... if you are building one, create a way to move the lights not the plants its easier

also find a way to look at the plants with the top closed lol


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 16, 2008)

Day 11 - Big Picture Update


Day: 11
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow; Plant 4 - LR2
Temperature: 85-100
Humidity: 25%
Watered: flood them tonight
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: none
Outside Smell: none
Other: none

So I've decided to give you guys a bunch of shots of how all 4 plants are doing... if anyone wants to give them names lemme know lol

White Widow 1










White Widow 2










White Widow 3










LR2


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 16, 2008)

Thier looking Sweet!.

awsome job.


----------



## bigdog72494 (May 16, 2008)

name the lowrider jane.


----------



## uberpea (May 16, 2008)

Looking great man, keep it up!

Later.


----------



## coolman1a (May 16, 2008)

Nice plants, name one of them mary and another jane


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 17, 2008)

I did a test and added nutes at 1/8 strength last night to 2 of the 4 plants... looked at them today and they have really shot up which is great... with no nute burn on the leaves


----------



## bigdog72494 (May 17, 2008)

sweet, where did you get your plants??

give us some pictures.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 17, 2008)

bigdog72494 said:


> sweet, where did you get your plants??
> 
> give us some pictures.


got my white widow from BC Seed King and LR2's from Dr Cronic... also i post pictures everyday haha


----------



## bigdog72494 (May 17, 2008)

ok wasnt payn attention do they ship it to the states easy??


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 17, 2008)

bigdog72494 said:


> ok wasnt payn attention do they ship it to the states easy??


bc seed king does, i support them 100%, 50 bucks will get you shipped seeds with 15 white widow and 10 bc mango


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 17, 2008)

what are the best sites to get seeds shipped to the US. descretley?


----------



## garbagecollector (May 17, 2008)

SkunkoneSRH said:


> what are the best sites to get seeds shipped to the US. descretley?


BCseedking is excellent and dr.chronic is also good..


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 17, 2008)

so i shouldent have any problems with them getting yanked. but im sure thats always a possibility.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 17, 2008)

SkunkoneSRH said:


> so i shouldent have any problems with them getting yanked. but im sure thats always a possibility.


dont worry about that man, theres always a chance but its really small... i think bc seed king is your best best with express shipping should get it in 1 to 2 weeks

or you can buy them from stores if you are in the right province or state

if you want info go to the seed and strain reviews section thats where you get the best guides... hopefully that closes the book on all the seed info 

the plants look amazing today, no pictures cause nothing new or exciting has happened, tomorrow ill get some close ups and put how Im constructing my carbon fliter

getting a bit nervious about not having enough females to make this worthwhile, hoping for 2 or 3 

Day: 12
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow; Plant 4 - LR2
Temperature: 88-95
Humidity: 30%
Watered: none
Nutraints: 1/8 strength with last water
Inside Smell: none
Outside Smell: none


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 17, 2008)

Thanks Monkee.

you never know though. you might get all fems haha. its possible. but not likley.

me myself i have 9 plants in the ground outdoors. from start. and im hoping that 
atleast 2 of them are girls but we will never know till that time. =]


----------



## bigdog72494 (May 17, 2008)

hows your heat problem going???


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 17, 2008)

bigdog72494 said:


> hows your heat problem going???


heat seems to be a weird thing

usually mid in the box is 75 the plants area ranges from 80-95 but sometimes it will peak around 100 but thats super rare these days

im guessing the majority of the time its around 90 which is 100% acceptable to me

worried a bit when i put the fliter on to see the heat but im not worried about it, mostly a learning experience


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 18, 2008)

Day 13 - Behind?

Day: 13
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow; Plant 4 - LR2
Temperature: 90-95
Humidity: 30%
Watered: none
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: none
Outside Smell: none
Other: none

Here are the plants

*Group Shot*






*White Widow 2 - This one seems to be the biggest and doing the best out of all of the white widow grow, shes really bushy and filling out nice... however im getting concerned that its not growing tall enough, ive been comparing my grow with other peoples at the same stage and they got 1 to 3 inches on my plants in height*






*White Widow 1 - This one is looking nice but its the smallest of the bunch and the ends of the leafs seem to be a bit yellowish, i'm going to keep my eye on this one the most*






*White Widow 3 - This plant is doing really well but it looks odd to me lol, its always been a bit off looking. I dont mind it, just will be interesting to see how it turns out*






*Lowryder 2 - The lowryder looks really perfect, im not to concerned with its height even thoguh its small because it should be that tiny.*






My two big concerns are the fact the plants are not getting taller then they should be, and general pot size... if i upgrade them to bigger pots then i wont have enough room to keep 4 of them.


----------



## coolman1a (May 18, 2008)

Whats your light schedulle??? And i think your pots are definetly big enough, mine are growing and the cups i have are tiny, but i will transplant soon.


----------



## redwagon (May 18, 2008)

the fan in the box is what is generating extra heat. i look my fan out of my box and temps went down about 5 degrees. could have just been my fan but you might want to see if that helps.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 18, 2008)

coolman1a said:


> Whats your light schedulle??? And i think your pots are definetly big enough, mine are growing and the cups i have are tiny, but i will transplant soon.


12/12 from seed, ok i will keep them in those ones no worries



redwagon said:


> the fan in the box is what is generating extra heat. i look my fan out of my box and temps went down about 5 degrees. could have just been my fan but you might want to see if that helps.


no thats not it, i've had the fan both out and in and it makes no difference... its actually better to have a fan in then out


----------



## garbagecollector (May 18, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> 12/12 from seed, ok i will keep them in those ones no worries
> 
> 
> 
> no thats not it, i've had the fan both out and in and it makes no difference... its actually better to have a fan in then out


what are you expecting in total yield from the four?
i know you're probably just doing it for personal but just wondering...


----------



## coolman1a (May 18, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> 12/12 from seed, ok i will keep them in those ones no worries


Oh yea, sorry im just keeping up with a lot of grows right now. Well thats EXACTLY why, my plants are getting 6 more hours of light a day so 42 more hours a week to grow, this why most people prefer to veg for a while, because veg time is just for growing when the plant gets 12/12 its main priotity is budding not growing, but at least they look really healthy


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 18, 2008)

I LOVE 12/12 from seed. 

they may have smaller yeilds but if you find a way to cycle some plants you can grow enough and harvest every 20 days. i seen it in someones thread.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 18, 2008)

this is for personal... im at the point where soon ill have a bigger place to grow so this is mainly to just to have fun and as a summer project

i doubt all 4 will be females, im hoping 2 make it to be females and are larger... if its 2 ww then i expect an ounce i hope, and if its a LR and ww then i expect a bit less

bit worried about the colour of my leafs right now, the pictures were taken about 6 hours ago, not going to freak out yet but keeping a close eye on them


----------



## uberpea (May 18, 2008)

Wait I'm confused...
You're growing that LR2 on 12/12? Tisk tisk...


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 18, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Wait I'm confused...
> You're growing that LR2 on 12/12? Tisk tisk...


1 LR2 and 3 WW

its for fun lol


----------



## CheefinLikeAnIndian420 (May 18, 2008)

bro honestly you should let them veg...look into "scrog" if you're space-challenged...if you do 12/12 now the plant will try to flower and its way too small to make enough buds...AKA huge waste


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 18, 2008)

CheefinLikeAnIndian420 said:


> bro honestly you should let them veg...look into "scrog" if you're space-challenged...if you do 12/12 now the plant will try to flower and its way too small to make enough buds...AKA huge waste


this isn't the place to debate early 12/12 over other methods... ive been growing with other people in bigger places, i know the benefits of veg

also i know people who early 12/12 and there are benefits as well... don't worry about me, just watch my grow then at the end we can make assumptions

this will be my first and only grow in a box before i got a room, so im doing this for fun and as a test... hope everyone has fun reading it


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 18, 2008)

Yeah 12/12 has its ups and downs. but everyone grow diff. then others. 

but what do i know right??? i grow outdoors.


----------



## uberpea (May 18, 2008)

I don't disagree with 12/12 from seed, I think this is a very progressive technique.
What I don't agree with is the fact you are growing the LR2 with that lighting schedule.
They are meant for more light than that. They will flower in 18/6.
But I guess it's too late now anyway huh? haha

Later.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 19, 2008)

uberpea said:


> I don't disagree with 12/12 from seed, I think this is a very progressive technique.
> What I don't agree with is the fact you are growing the LR2 with that lighting schedule.
> They are meant for more light than that. They will flower in 18/6.
> But I guess it's too late now anyway huh? haha
> ...


i understand, i had those seeds around as well and i figured what the fuck i might as well throw one in there, i know it should be 18/6 their entire life but really im not to concerned


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 19, 2008)

Day 14

Day: 14
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow; Plant 4 - LR2
Temperature: 80-95
Humidity: unknown
Watered: flushed last night (1 cup+)
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: none
Outside Smell: none
Other: showed signs of nute burn, so i gave them a lot of fresh water

Not feeling on the top of my game, get some pictures tonight if there still seems to be the problem


----------



## garbagecollector (May 19, 2008)

MONKEEMAN
can you make a stab at what you're expected yield might be


----------



## CheefinLikeAnIndian420 (May 19, 2008)

well straight i guess everyone has their own preferences I suppose. how big should your yield be per plant doing this? Cause i may look either into this or scrog


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 19, 2008)

truthfully i have 0 idea, its all going to depend on how many plants i have left in the thing and how big they get... im only 2 weeks in, i wont even know sex for another few weeks

the less plants the more light for 1 plant... but the more plants the more weed... its hard to say... im hoping to get 1/2 ounce off each one... and have 2 plants... so an ounce from this grow

doesn't sound like much but i really dont care, this is for fun and to learn how to grow for personal use


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 19, 2008)

IIRC scrog can double yield for a single plant.

What type of nute burn were you having??

Not noticable in the pictures as far as i can tell.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 19, 2008)

Day 14 - Con't

Here are the pictures I said I'd attach

some things to say
-some nute burn
-they are only 2 inches tall
-THE LR2 SMELLS???!!!
-the WW are growing so many leafs on top of each other without getting taller lol


----------



## garbagecollector (May 19, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> truthfully i have 0 idea, its all going to depend on how many plants i have left in the thing and how big they get... im only 2 weeks in, i wont even know sex for another few weeks
> 
> the less plants the more light for 1 plant... but the more plants the more weed... its hard to say... im hoping to get 1/2 ounce off each one... and have 2 plants... so an ounce from this grow
> 
> doesn't sound like much but i really dont care, this is for fun and to learn how to grow for personal use


best of luck, i hope you get more!
i'll be watching


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 19, 2008)

There looking good monkee, Very small compact, no stretching that can be seen, I dunno what your talkin about nute burn, don't really see much if any in those pics.

They all look nice. 

BTW which one is the LR2?


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 19, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> There looking good monkee, Very small compact, no stretching that can be seen, I dunno what your talkin about nute burn, don't really see much if any in those pics.
> 
> They all look nice.
> 
> BTW which one is the LR2?


i will get you pictures of the burn tomorrow... the LR is on the right of the picture with the two beside each other (not the one with one on top of the other)

also i would do scorg however i dont have enough space


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 19, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> There looking good monkee, Very small compact, no stretching that can be seen, I dunno what your talkin about nute burn, don't really see much if any in those pics.
> 
> They all look nice.
> 
> BTW which one is the LR2?


here is the starting of the burn... took this a day ago, its looking a bit worse but i think its under control


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 19, 2008)

nothing to worry about. im sure you got this. lol


----------



## coolman1a (May 19, 2008)

That doesnt look bad, lol


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 19, 2008)

they looked a lot worse mid day but they are clearing up

jsut good to bite that in the balls before anything happened...


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 19, 2008)

yeah im sure you will be fine.

so how many grows have you done before monkee you look like you know what your doing.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 19, 2008)

SkunkoneSRH said:


> yeah im sure you will be fine.
> 
> so how many grows have you done before monkee you look like you know what your doing.


to keep a long story short i've been involved with pushing a lot in a 'past life' and spent a lot of time with growers... been part of growing for years but never on my own or with seeds... this is my first personal stealth grow... plans for a bigger better one soon but i had a summer to kill with this... hopefully people can take something away from it


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 20, 2008)

Day 15 - Kill or Let Live?

Day: 15
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow; Plant 4 - LR2
Temperature: high 95
Humidity: 29%
Watered: none
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: 3 out of 10
Outside Smell: 2 out of 10
Other:

The LR is starting to have a small smell... i've been thinking about killing it. I dont think i want to deal with it in the cab anymore. Dont think i want it starting to smell so ahead of the other ones... might sound stupid but the thoughts going through my head

came in today with the gf and she picked up the smell the second she walked in


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 20, 2008)

If smell is an issue and you cannot fix it quick, i'd trash it, or your little experiment might be what gets ya.

I'd get the smell under control long before you plan on flowering. I'm just showing female parts on my big one, and as of right now the filter i made is working with moderate smell, when it gets into full swing, theres no telling how well it will work.


----------



## coolman1a (May 20, 2008)

Try this (Build your own Odor Neutralizing Machine - Cannabis Culture Forums) i think its what im gonna use when my girls's time comes if i can find the ONA locally.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 20, 2008)

coolman1a said:


> Try this (Build your own Odor Neutralizing Machine - Cannabis Culture Forums) i think its what im gonna use when my girls's time comes if i can find the ONA locally.


currently building a carbon fliter but anyone got experience with ONA


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 20, 2008)

Day 15 Con't- Kill or Let Live?... Live for now

I threw an air fliter on the inside of the cab, heres a picture of it... it is just 2 fish active carbon bags... hope they work well enough cause it will be a bitch to change







And here is me opening the top of the cab and getting a shot of the plants, they seem to be doing super well in 12/12, they are short and really stocky









Still worried about smell and spacing

To much smell, got to rip out the LR and if i can't maintain it, rip the grow

Not enough spacing got to cut some of the plants down before i know sex


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 20, 2008)

Monkee im sorry but if they stink that much that small when they get into flowering your whole house will smell.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 20, 2008)

SkunkoneSRH said:


> Monkee im sorry but if they stink that much that small when they get into flowering your whole house will smell.


i know thats why im trying to combat this now, i live on my own so its not a problem but i have a lot of people over and i dont want that smell everywhere

it was mainly cause the room was all sealed up and i was gone all day which is why it smelled

and the LR seems to be a lot more potent then anything else... its a good thing i started now to fight the smell rather then in flower


----------



## coolman1a (May 20, 2008)

Wait a minute, so you put carbon inside the tubs just like that or do you have an exhaust fan pulling the air through the carbon?


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 20, 2008)

Yeah i would just invest in a carbon fliter.

it would make a WORLD of difference. you get what you pay for you know what i mean.

i dont see why people complaine about how much things are if they intend to grow good sensimilla. i mean you could spend a couple hundred dollars on grow lights and fans and what not....but think about how much you could make off the weed. with about 500$ of grow supplies i could Harvest easily a couple pounds. wich means i would get my money back in no time. see what i mean.

i not pointing that twords you Monkee. those people know who they are. 

so ide say get a carbon filter and you worrys should go away i promise you.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 20, 2008)

im pulling air into the fliter

and i know what you mean SkunkoneSRH, i dont mean to complain ive def spent my worth on this box, more then i originally wanted, its all for fun... i have the tools for a big grow but this is my summer project

the carbon fliter stopped the smell... but it increased the temperatures we shall see tomorrow how this goes


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 20, 2008)

haha its no problem Monkee. like i said it was not intended for you.

thiers not a thing wrong with your setup. actually its inspired me to do the same. im always up for somthing new. if it made it hotter in thier. you might wana get a bigger exhaust inlet. and outlet. the more air you get flowing threw thier the cooler it stays.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 20, 2008)

SkunkoneSRH said:


> haha its no problem Monkee. like i said it was not intended for you.
> 
> thiers not a thing wrong with your setup. actually its inspired me to do the same. im always up for somthing new. if it made it hotter in thier. you might wana get a bigger exhaust inlet. and outlet. the more air you get flowing threw thier the cooler it stays.


i have a cfm 80 fan as output that should be more then enough but with the fliter it really causes it to get hot in there cause not enough air moves... ill fuck around with it tomorrow when i get some time

theres always going to be a temperature vs. smell with a case like this, and truthfully as long as its under 100 degrees i will continue to try to grow


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 20, 2008)

yeah you should be fine. =]

all is good. i will check up 2marrow to see how its going.

Goodnight all. Pz.OUt.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 21, 2008)

air purifier, ionic breeze, febreeze, stick em in the closet, leave the window cracked. whatever! dont kill em~!

LIFE>>DEATH


----------



## bigkingkong084 (May 21, 2008)

very interesting grow... excited to see how it goes... i am growing the lowryder 2 outdoors myself.. soon as i get a cam ill put up some pics.. went in ground 16 days ago and boy o boy is it a beauty.


----------



## brandnewlighter (May 21, 2008)

very cool set up!!


----------



## bloodshotEyz (May 21, 2008)

inspirational.. subscribing


----------



## CheefinLikeAnIndian420 (May 21, 2008)

bro, if you arn't money restricted...you may want to(and this is just some guys random assertion) get a compact 150 watt HPS setup ohhh...like this one! High Tech Garden Supply that one would make your plants grow like crazy compared to the shitloads of CFLs you have...and it's really small so like you could easily cut a hole in the top of your box and stick it on top...maybe put a walmart fan blowing on it or something...i could be wrong, though...everyone has their own preferences


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 21, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> air purifier, ionic breeze, febreeze, stick em in the closet, leave the window cracked. whatever! dont kill em~!
> 
> LIFE>>DEATH


i know but it comes down to the fact that if i can't control the smell with what i got i really dont have a choice



CheefinLikeAnIndian420 said:


> bro, if you arn't money restricted...you may want to(and this is just some guys random assertion) get a compact 150 watt HPS setup ohhh...like this one! High Tech Garden Supply that one would make your plants grow like crazy compared to the shitloads of CFLs you have...and it's really small so like you could easily cut a hole in the top of your box and stick it on top...maybe put a walmart fan blowing on it or something...i could be wrong, though...everyone has their own preferences


the lights have not been a problem with this grow, i've used HPS but the point of this was to use cfl's... in the future im going to use a mix of both kinds


----------



## CheefinLikeAnIndian420 (May 21, 2008)

true that. just saying maybe getting a hps w/ air cooled reflector would help w/ the heat. but i've never had to deal with heat...it's a great experiment, though...i'll be stoppin in to check the progress for sure!


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 21, 2008)

Day 16 - Something to think about

Day: 16
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow; Plant 4 - LR2
Temperature: 90's
Humidity: 20's
Watered: 1 cup each
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: none
Outside Smell: none
Other: fliter broke last night and will need to be fixed this weekend

White Widow 1 - you can see there is a bit of nute burn on this one. its the smallest of them all






Lowryder 2's - this one is growing and has NO smell today which is great cause the fliter fell off last night






White Widow 2 - This one is the biggest of them all and really strong






White Widow 3 - This one is a bit crooked but is 100% as well






Something to think about... look at those pictures, they are 12/12 from seed with 6 low powered cfl's

tons of people on this forum says that what im doing right now would be shit... or wouldn't work out... but look at these and compare them to most plants in these journals they are not far off... while i admit they wont be the best for flower a lot of people when they start to grow are hesitant over big set ups,this works for a lot of people

not trying to stur up any shit, just saying to new growers to not always jump at the biggest set up's


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 21, 2008)

They look great monkee, i agree with what you say about the CFL's not working....thats total bull, they work very well when done with enough care and thought.

How long till you anticipate sex?

The LR2 auto flowers, when does it naturally start to flower as they've seen?

I highly suggest a small piece of plexi around your lights, helped a friend today with his box, and his was peaking at 95 3 23w daylights, 97 with 4. Plexi to seperate, with all 4 lights never broke 90F. If you havn't tried already its definently proven and woth a shot. Phyisically seperate the hot air from the plants....and pull it all out!


----------



## Dabu (May 22, 2008)

Try $47.90 (+$8 shipping) for 150w HPS complete lamp setup.

I would stick to CFLs for the rubbermaid grow though.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 22, 2008)

I think i can sex around day 30-35, depending on size i may have to cut down on having 4 plants in there but we will see

the LR is auto i know that, and i expect it to flower in 2 weeks or so, i should know the sex on that one before the WW

also i want to make it clear I HAVE NO INTEREST IN HPS! lol, i know how to use them and the benefits but for this grow i have no interest in them


----------



## koncyse (May 22, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> I highly suggest a small piece of plexi around your lights, helped a friend today with his box, and his was peaking at 95 3 23w daylights, 97 with 4. Plexi to seperate, with all 4 lights never broke 90F. If you havn't tried already its definently proven and woth a shot. Phyisically seperate the hot air from the plants....and pull it all out!




wouldnt the plexiglass eff with the lumens quite a bit??? i know window glass does when idiots try to grow in a closed window sill....


----------



## coolman1a (May 22, 2008)

I think it does but if you have high temps it helps more than it hurts


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 22, 2008)

koncyse said:


> wouldnt the plexiglass eff with the lumens quite a bit??? i know window glass does when idiots try to grow in a closed window sill....


Theres nothing better than a physical boundry, and plexiglass is just like window glass, (Lexan, or saftey shields is the same). Does it drop lumens, probobly so. But if you cram enough lights in a box like monkee and I have, then getting more than the sun puts out is rather easy. Having a little less lumens because of the plexi is fine, generally drops tempertures about 7-10degrees.

Also gives a physical boundry the plant can grow upto and space the plexi 2" from the lights and no possibility of burning if the plants grow into the space given to the lights.

Will look into the plexi droping lumens theory, But from what i've seen its perfectly fine for use......Acrylic glass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

" 

PMMA transmits up to 98% of visible light (per metre)[2], and gives a ~4% reflection from each of its surfaces on account of its refractive index of 1.4893 to 1.4899.
PMMA filters ultraviolet (UV) light at wavelengths below ~300 nm. Some manufacturers[3] add coatings or additives to PMMA to improve absorption in the 300-400 nm range.
PMMA allows infrared light of up to 2800 nm wavelength to pass. IR of longer wavelengths, up to 25,000 nm, are essentially blocked. Special formulations of colored PMMA exist to allow specific IR wavelengths to pass while blocking visible light (for remote control or heat sensor applications, for example). 
 
If my math is right i'm suing around 13000lumens over a lets say 1.25sf area, IIRC 10k lumens is what the sun puts out, still pumping out even with the possible 2% diffusion 12740 over a square meter. Double that based on my footprint being 1.25-1.5sq Feet. So i'm looking at still 20+k lumens based on that math........and i've no clue if its even right or close to right.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 22, 2008)

just to clear everything up, im not using plexi glass but i agree with its helpfulness

im fine with temps from 85-95, thats acceptable

more worried about the smell... no updates today with pictures cause im lazy... one of the plants has serious nute burn, one other one may have some of it but the rest are ok

the carbon fliters in and i think it works, but my gf doesn't think so... she says its making the room smell, in a way shes a bit right but i think its also a phantom smell as well

worried when the smell increases, dont want to end the grow before it starts


----------



## koncyse (May 22, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> PMMA transmits up to 98% of visible light (per metre)[2], and gives a ~4% reflection from each of its surfaces on account of its refractive index of 1.4893 to 1.4899.
> PMMA filters ultraviolet (UV) light at wavelengths below ~300 nm. Some manufacturers[3] add coatings or additives to PMMA to improve absorption in the 300-400 nm range.
> PMMA allows infrared light of up to 2800 nm wavelength to pass. IR of longer wavelengths, up to 25,000 nm, are essentially blocked. Special formulations of colored PMMA exist to allow specific IR wavelengths to pass while blocking visible light (for remote control or heat sensor applications, for example).
> 
> If my math is right i'm suing around 13000lumens over a lets say 1.25sf area, IIRC 10k lumens is what the sun puts out, still pumping out even with the possible 2% diffusion 12740 over a square meter. Double that based on my footprint being 1.25-1.5sq Feet. So i'm looking at still 20+k lumens based on that math........and i've no clue if its even right or close to right.




my head hurts now... i wish i had a blunt...


----------



## uberpea (May 22, 2008)

Hey Monkee, nice looking plants you have there.
They have really grown since the last time I stopped by

Later.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 23, 2008)

Day 18 - Plant Busted, Nute Burned, Very Smelly... but ok

Day: 18
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow; Plant 4 - LR2
Temperature: 88
Humidity: 25%
Watered: none
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: 3/10
Outside Smell: 1/10

Here are the pics of the plants in the box today

The two nute burned white widows






LR at the top, the crushed ww in the corner






However there have been a bunch of problems since my last update

my fliter broke and fell on the biggest plant, you can't see the damage in the pictures but the stock of the plant is very tender and im hoping it didn't get shocked a lot

next 2 of the 4 show nute burns, the smallest one has it the worst... not bad enough to kill but im worried its going to turn male on me now

the LR smells quite a bit, but i think i have it under control but we will see over the weekend... if the smell gets terrible im fucked, but for now im sitting pretty

finally im debating when to move some of the plants to bigger containers or if ill even have to ???


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 23, 2008)

Those cans look like 6"ers to me, i have mine in an 8" and its fine, keep it on the small side.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 23, 2008)

yeah i have really deep ones so ive been wondering


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 23, 2008)

Looking Good Monkee.

PzOuT


----------



## rictor (May 24, 2008)

wow
they look pretty good for a rubbermaid grow
good work i might copy your setup when i get $
=)


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 25, 2008)

whats the weather like where you live?

ever think about putting them outside if thr smell gets to bad?


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 25, 2008)

Day 20 - Yellow Leaves

Day: 20
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow; Plant 4 - LR2
Temperature: unknown
Humidity: unknown
Watered: none
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: 2/10
Outside Smell: 2/10
Other: fliter fell off of course again


well came home again to the fliter broken for the 3 time! so ill have to find a better way to deal with this tonight

also the leaves are yellow and i think its because the bigger leaves are blocking the light i got some pictures but i could use some suggestions, im thinking of just tying the plant to the side so the bottom leaves get some more light

also it could be a nitrogen problem... that usually causes this and it might be because some of the higher leaves have small problems

The Plants






The Dead Leaves


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 25, 2008)

after thinking about it for a while ive deteremined its lack of nitrogen

it moved to the upper leaves slowly and light problems wouldn't cause that

gave them a shot of nitro in some nutes and we will see how that works


----------



## coolman1a (May 25, 2008)

Are you still planning to LST them?


----------



## uberpea (May 26, 2008)

Looking good man, hope those yellow spots disappear with a little N, be weary of nute burn though

Later.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 26, 2008)

Day 21 - LR Sex + Yellow Leaves

Day: 21
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow; Plant 4 - LR2
Temperature: high around 95
Humidity: 25%
Watered: flushed before adding some nutes
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: 2/10
Outside Smell: 1/10
Other: Some yellow leaves still

LR2 turned out to be a female, if you look close you can see the female hairs... still has some yellow leaves at the bottom











WW's - Forget which pictures are from what plants but still showing yellow leaves


----------



## coolman1a (May 26, 2008)

Nice, you got a female. Are you gonna start adding bloom nutes?


----------



## babylonburn (May 26, 2008)

coming along well if ya ask mee.....cant wait to see what your lr2 does...


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 26, 2008)

coolman1a said:


> Nice, you got a female. Are you gonna start adding bloom nutes?


going to wait to see what happens with the yellow leaves before any more nutes are added


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 26, 2008)

Congrats on the LR2, i've heard the genetics lend themselves to more male than female seeds, based on the autoflower of the strain.

Always a good feeling to know you gotta girl in heat! 

BTW sorry to be offtopic, how do i subscribe to this thread, its not coming up anymore in "my rollitup" anymore, and i can't seem to find the subscribe button, to keep track.......I feel like such a noob.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 26, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> Congrats on the LR2, i've heard the genetics lend themselves to more male than female seeds, based on the autoflower of the strain.
> 
> Always a good feeling to know you gotta girl in heat!
> 
> BTW sorry to be offtopic, how do i subscribe to this thread, its not coming up anymore in "my rollitup" anymore, and i can't seem to find the subscribe button, to keep track.......I feel like such a noob.


its at the top of the thread in 'thread tools'

thanks i know about the LR2 but if i get some females from the WW i might still get rid of it, mainly cause of the smell

also on another note the yellow leaves on all but 1 of the plants seems managable... and the temperatures are way high again, so ill have to look into it again


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 26, 2008)

Where is your circulation fans......???

I moved mine from below my scrog screen to above it, dropped temps almost 10 degrees above the screen and below my plexi to an ideal 75-85F.

Gotta move more quality hot air.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 26, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> Where is your circulation fans......???
> 
> I moved mine from below my scrog screen to above it, dropped temps almost 10 degrees above the screen and below my plexi to an ideal 75-85F.
> 
> Gotta move more quality hot air.


im afraid that doing that might mean that it will blow the smell out of my passive hole


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 26, 2008)

No problems here, my intake fan at the top of my cabinet went out on me the other day, havn't replaced it yet, but temps seem to be lower and really no smell to say..

Then again i don't really have WW or LR2........WW is a stinky strain........hell i dunno if i could keep that under wraps myself.....

Odor absorbing or neutralizing gel can work for you though......i'd think, put it inside the cabinet, whenever you open the smell is non an void, and smells slightly like oranges around the cab....

Try it and see if it works, is the WW really that stinky right now, flowering is gonna suck if it is!

Hell i've tried umpteen things that weren't supposed to work but did for me......T&E is your friend.  Though minimize the error part, that'll get you bad.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 26, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> No problems here, my intake fan at the top of my cabinet went out on me the other day, havn't replaced it yet, but temps seem to be lower and really no smell to say..
> 
> Then again i don't really have WW or LR2........WW is a stinky strain........hell i dunno if i could keep that under wraps myself.....
> 
> ...


its been the problem with the LR2, the WW don't smell at all yet

where can i buy this oder stuff ive been hearing a lot about it... anywhere not online?


----------



## kushmonster (May 26, 2008)

Have a rubbermaid grow as well, And was having problems with high temps, I have a 8"fan for intake and a 4200rpm cpu fan for an exhaust, temps were pushing 90s, So I did the plexi thing, temps dropped alittle then I was fuckin with diffrent things and just turned the fan off, my temps dopped to mid 70s!!! I coudnt believe it, I have 2 passive intakes thats all, humidity is 50+% but trying to work on that one...wondering if I should remove that plexi though, hearing that it dimineshes the lumens, Im now running 6-42watt warms in there.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 27, 2008)

Day 22 - Smell!!!

Day: 22
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow; Plant 4 - LR2
Temperature: 90's
Humidity: 30's
Watered: none
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: 3/10
Outside Smell: 2/10


woke up this morning and the room smelled quite a bit

managed to air it out before the girl woke up but im starting to realize that i need a solution

the carbon fliter isn't the best and unless anyone knows where i can get some ONA at a store or other ideas (im thinking about it always)... then this might be the beginning of the end lol


----------



## kushmonster (May 27, 2008)

Here is a link dont know how much it can help but thought I would throw it uphttps://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/63004-my-3-carbon-filter.html


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 27, 2008)

kushmonster said:


> Here is a link dont know how much it can help but thought I would throw it uphttps://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/63004-my-3-carbon-filter.html


thanks man

but the problem is the fact that with a carbon fliter my suction isn't strong... its because of the type of fan im using

i have a good carbon fliter on there, but i need something additional to help something for the inside

i just dont know what stores have ONA or any other ideas im looking for


----------



## Rachface11 (May 27, 2008)

Just wanna say this looks really good!! Props on the set up, Def will be suscribing to see some crazy bud coming out of this thing. 
Im using a trunk of mine right now, but I think i might build something with a spin off your design. 
=) Peace


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 27, 2008)

maybe a stronger blowing fan would help. 

how od you have the carbon filter? is it on the intake of the exhaust or the outtake?


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 28, 2008)

i woke up this morning to the strong smell of pot everywhere in my room and apartment

the WW smell dirty but not a lot but the LR was pumping out smell

... so i killed the LR i had no choice

i need to decide how to proceed from here, in the next 2 months ill be having a lot more people to the house and i can't risk the smell

if anyone knows any good hydro stores online let me know


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 28, 2008)

Thats a shame monkee, I killed my small plant yesterday, turned out to be a littel boy, say day , and yours was a girl!

Anyway filter news!

I just built my new filter today, went to walmart, found the home filter section, and they had these little 6"x6"x(1/4"-1/2") filter pads for air purifiers, looks like a small one similar to the house styled 16x20's or so. Next to it was a package of 4 carbon odor filter pads, by holmes big blue box, black, full of carbon as it looked and about 6"x12" or so. total was about $15. Made up a little cardboard container about 1" thick, just large enough to squeeze the 6x6 filter in with the carbon behind it, put together with tape.

Attached it to my exaust after waking up this morning with my filter not working......and was beginning to smell citrus outside of the cabinet (filter isint doing its job).......put the new one on, and whew fresh and clean filter. I layered them carbon filter, backside of the filter (one side is white/black), put the white side to the outside.

I figure with that package of filters and the single home filter 6x6 size that i'm using i can get a few months out of it, ie 8 repackages for clean air.....no clue how long this one will last though, but its nice, and no light comes through either.....Which is a plus.

Airs comes in exhaust through fan into - carbon pad cut to size of filter pad - filter pad white side out - exterior air.

I had origionally a zeolite pad on the outside too but very little air was being transferred outside......so i went with just the 2 layer....mabey try this, its a diy solution......just make sure the whole thing is tight as hell....keep tolerances down and thickness <1" of the whole contraption.

Mabey i'll get pics for you later  And the documentation.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 28, 2008)

im thinking of just buying a set up or a grow tent, but i seem to be running out of time and debating it to much


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 28, 2008)

Gotta decide on something and stay with it, if it dosent work, move on try something else, the more time you spend throwing ideas around while you have a plant progressing the more your inclined to everything getting or going out of control.

Decisions are imparitive!


----------



## pitbill (May 28, 2008)

Hey Monkey i feel for ya- my lowryder just finished and i tell ya the smell was overpowering the last week and a half. I just bought a whole new setup with a cool tube and 4"carbon filter- no choice, the smell was just too heavy. Good luck with the remaining grow

PB


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 28, 2008)

pitbill said:


> Hey Monkey i feel for ya- my lowryder just finished and i tell ya the smell was overpowering the last week and a half. I just bought a whole new setup with a cool tube and 4"carbon filter- no choice, the smell was just too heavy. Good luck with the remaining grow
> 
> PB


how much did you drop on the fliter


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 28, 2008)

BTW gotta link to that 4" filter you speak of pitbill?? Would be intresting in seeing myself.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 29, 2008)

Day: 24
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow
Temperature: 90's
Humidity: 30's
Watered: yes 
Nutraints: yes 1/4 strength
Inside Smell: 0/10
Outside Smell: 0/10


Its been a while since I gave a true update... I killed the LR some time ago and I think i have a few more days before these start to smell

im getting an inline fan... new grow tent and a better carbon fliter... they will all make an appearence in the next few days

expect regular updates again, thanks for sticking through the grow


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 29, 2008)

Very nice compact little guys.....

Are they all ww?, refresh my memory.....

how are you planning the setup?

And how large is this growtent, i'm looking for something more perminent that dosent look "out of place" myself. Any more details?


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 29, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> Very nice compact little guys.....
> 
> Are they all ww?, refresh my memory.....
> 
> ...


all WW yes

this grow tent is 2 feet by 2 feet and almost 4 feet tall... im still in need of a inline fan if anyone knows and quiet ones for that space please lemme know


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 29, 2008)

Look at HD for attic fans, i got a 4" one that is moderatly quiet, and put my filter on the end coming out of the box. You told me about this one quite a while ago, doing great, if need be put a quiet sock over the output.

Inductor 4 In. In-line Duct Fan - DB204 at The Home Depot


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 29, 2008)

i think im looking for something a bit quieter but i do love those fans


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 29, 2008)

Great Job, keep it up!


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 29, 2008)

Day 24 CONT - Disaster!!!

So i might be fucked

about an hour ago the entire grow cab was knocked over when something fell on it by my animals

the plants had to be all transplanted in an emergency and they dont look good

the only soil which was around had nutes in it so they look like they are nute burning as well

if they live i hope they are not hermies!!!


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 29, 2008)

Uuuuttttt - Oooooooohhhhhhh


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 29, 2008)

For real thats no good bro, keep them pets away, large dogs for fat cats.....?


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 29, 2008)

they look slanted and yellow lol

anyone got any advice on what to do? i put the fan against them to hopefully strength them back up


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 29, 2008)

You got any Food Skewers, i cut them when i had some basil fall on one of mine early on. Put a loop around the plant, and secure it to the stake.

Take the skewer or any stick really, and position it and just tie the plant loosely to it, leave it there a week or two. Or use that leaning to your advantage and LST it


----------



## uberpea (May 29, 2008)

uhhhh ohhhhhh paskettios? crossing my fingers bro

Later.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 30, 2008)

Day 25 - Still not looking great

Day: 25
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow
Temperature: 90's
Humidity: 20's
Watered: no
Nutraints: no
Inside Smell: 0.5/10
Outside Smell: 0/10

here they are after a long night, still pretty yellow and im still worried about the stress


----------



## uberpea (May 30, 2008)

From the looks of things I think you will be fine my friend.
They might suffer small amounts of stress and slow growth for a bit, but overall, they escaped death

Later.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 30, 2008)

more worried about the yellow leaves (i think they are nute burn) and one doesn't feel stable

and more importantly them turning out to be hermies


----------



## pitbill (May 30, 2008)

Hey Monkee

They look like they'll be fine- just flush them a bit and i bet they perk up and green up in a few days

PB


----------



## coolman1a (May 30, 2008)

Yup not much to worry about, i think


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 31, 2008)

what kind of motor is that?


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 31, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> what kind of motor is that?


my 'day 3 and 4' post will tell ya that


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 31, 2008)

The growtent will be here soon, i have no idea what or where ill get a really quiet inline fan

edit: got a soler and palau 4" inline fan

all should be installed by mid june


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 31, 2008)

Day 26

Day: 26
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow
Temperature: 90's
Humidity: 20's
Watered: none
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: 0/10
Outside Smell: 0/10

I thought since I haven't posted individual pictures of the 3 plants in some time I would

you can see the yellow sections on some of them and i am confused what to do still


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 31, 2008)

Looks good, gotta link for your fan, would like to know of quieter things myself for my next build.

Are those WW's 100% indica, cause you got some short, stout plants, with large wide leaves, can't have any sativa in it at all.......Looks awesome, nice skewer.


----------



## MonkeeMan (May 31, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> Looks good, gotta link for your fan, would like to know of quieter things myself for my next build.
> 
> Are those WW's 100% indica, cause you got some short, stout plants, with large wide leaves, can't have any sativa in it at all.......Looks awesome, nice skewer.


they should be tall but i kept them close to the lights and did a bunch of shit to keep them short


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 31, 2008)

Shits lookin good Bro.

Keep it up.!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey everyone ill do a real post tonight but I was getting interested in growing a bit more and thinking ahead of this grow... looking to buy some new seeds

Currently have 10 BC mango, 10 White Widow, and 2 LR2's

I am thinking of chucking the LR i dont like them very much... going to grow some BC mango and looking for another strain

something thats different, low smell and fun

looking for suggestions


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jun 1, 2008)

I have been lookin at this strain. you should check it out.
dont know about the smell or not. but it looks worth it haha.
never go wrong with some Kush.

ceres Kush

Ceres Kush.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 1, 2008)

Day 27

The Plants








And The Problems:


----------



## uberpea (Jun 1, 2008)

Those are very minor spots. I wouldn't worry too much.
You could test for nute burn by simply letting off of the nutes just a tad
Your birdseye view picture is awesome btw

Later.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 2, 2008)

I think the yellowness is moving up to higher leaves


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 2, 2008)

Day 28

Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow
Temperature: 86
Humidity: 25
Watered: last night
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: 0/10
Outside Smell: 0/10

The Plants






The Growing Yellow Problem


----------



## Nibblor1989 (Jun 2, 2008)

they look beautiful


----------



## eyesdembleed (Jun 2, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> i have a passive intake at the bottom of the box, a fan on the side blowing across the flowers and a fan pushing air out the back with a carbon fliter


Iv been following a number of rubbermaid grows. I keep thinking a double exaust on top around the lights would suck the heat out. dont know how you would run that through the filter. 
wat carbon filter are you using thats what im looking for?
would using dry ice instead of ice water give you co2?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 2, 2008)

eyesdembleed said:


> Iv been following a number of rubbermaid grows. I keep thinking a double exaust on top around the lights would suck the heat out. dont know how you would run that through the filter.
> wat carbon filter are you using thats what im looking for?
> would using dry ice instead of ice water give you co2?


dry ice isn't proven to work well, and it would be so expensive to keep it going

2 at the top is really hard to manage, id have one big one and a decent fan (i bought a new one coming soon)

if youre going for stealth lemme know and i can give more info... if not then get a good fan and use a homemade carbon fliter


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 3, 2008)

Day 29 - BIG PICTURE UPDATE!!!

Day: 29
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow
Temperature: 90's
Humidity: 20's
Watered: none
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: 0/10
Outside Smell: 0/10

The Group







WW1






















WW2


























WW3


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 3, 2008)

looking better


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 3, 2008)

still a bit to yellow and spots


----------



## {Kottonmouth.King} (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey I had a question for you. I was thinking about making a rubbermaid setup. I was wondering however, when you go in for watering or to move shit around do you take the top half off for access or is your setup connected and you just take off the lid with the lights? If its connected how do you keep the top part from falling into the lower part and where abouts did you make the cuts? Info appreciated thx.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 3, 2008)

{Kottonmouth.King} said:


> Hey I had a question for you. I was thinking about making a rubbermaid setup. I was wondering however, when you go in for watering or to move shit around do you take the top half off for access or is your setup connected and you just take off the lid with the lights? If its connected how do you keep the top part from falling into the lower part and where abouts did you make the cuts? Info appreciated thx.


unless im moving the height of the plants i take off the part with just the lights, its actually really really easy because the lights dont weigh a lot... i thought it would be a pain but its not at all

look at the early pictures of the box, i cut the bottom of the top box and the top of the bottom one... they are stuck together with rubber glue and duct tape

i hope that answers your questions but if not let me know


----------



## jonnyk (Jun 3, 2008)

Dude, your plants look great. Forget those little spots, it's No biggy. 
The new growth looks strong. 
Maybe figure out a way to get those temps down a few degrees. Another fan?
Good Luck

-J


----------



## bcurwi1 (Jun 3, 2008)

It looks as if your yellow spots might be due to a lack of CO2 try to figure out a way to 


get some to the plants and keep in mind that you want to keep your lights on and your 


fans off while giving CO2 to your plants

Best of Luck your plants look great


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 3, 2008)

bcurwi1 said:


> It looks as if your yellow spots might be due to a lack of CO2 try to figure out a way to
> 
> 
> get some to the plants and keep in mind that you want to keep your lights on and your
> ...


if it was co2 then the problem should be with all the plants

i think its just a mix of me not really watching over them as well as i should, and various problems


----------



## uberpea (Jun 3, 2008)

Have you tried backing off the nutes a bit?

Later.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 3, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Have you tried backing off the nutes a bit?
> 
> Later.


yeah no more nutes till I figure it out

2 plants are doing well, and one looks rough


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 4, 2008)

DAY 30

Day: 30
Lights: 12/12 (6 cfl, 100 watts equ)
Strain: Plant 1,2,3 - White Widow
Temperature: 85
Humidity: 20
Watered: no
Nutraints: none
Inside Smell: 0/10
Outside Smell: 0/10






















Plants are starting to smell like skunk when you touch them... this weekend im hoping the new fan comes in


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

very nice setup monkee!!! but seems a bit extravegant for such a small grow!!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 4, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> very nice setup monkee!!! but seems a bit extravegant for such a small grow!!


how so? i'm writing it all down to help people who starting something the same as me

i have other things on my plate this is just the first time with a small grow, i have a tent coming which ill use from now on for a perminant fixture


----------



## My Happy Place (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm gonna subscribe too! I like the stealth idea. (never would have thought of that myself) Good luck and i look forward to harvest


----------



## dsmfreaks (Jun 4, 2008)

wow looking good


----------



## bcurwi1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Monkeeman keep it up im making my own grow journal soon!!

I hope your plants make it through, so far they dont look too bad i wouldnt worry about it....


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 4, 2008)

DAY 31


----------



## Dabu (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the grow, Monkee!


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 5, 2008)

Looking good....nice recovery!!!!


----------



## dsmfreaks (Jun 5, 2008)

looking very good now. im also doin a stealth grow check mine out if you like


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 5, 2008)

dsmfreaks said:


> looking very good now. im also doin a stealth grow check mine out if you like


i did its looking good man


----------



## coolman1a (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey man they look pretty good, you should really think about this: Use the rubbermaid box for veg and use the tent for flower, at the same time. If you can figure out the right timing you can get continuous harvest like every 4 weeks or so


----------



## scarletwolf031 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll be waching this one too. love the set up i think i'll give it a try once i get some seeds in the mail. +rep for ya man


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 5, 2008)

Day 32 - Male

Wasn't going to update today but I just noticed that one of my plants is male... im going to kill it when i get home







2 left


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 5, 2008)

Its a sad day, now ya got a 50/50 chance to get one good keeper. Keep them fingers crossed.  Hopefully you'll get both as keepers.

And then there were two.


----------



## koncyse (Jun 5, 2008)

that sucks... these are the first plants i've watched on here from birth... i'm sad now.. smoke time!!!


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 5, 2008)

That's too bad...at least you still have the other 2......everything's gonna be alright.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 6, 2008)

checked the other 2 plants today... no sex but they appear to be looking female 

also my new grow tent should be in today!


----------



## DfyAnt (Jun 6, 2008)

nice going my friend. I too am looking to start in my closet, but it is VERY huge and will be using 4x4x5. I want to get a grow tent, point me to the one you ordered.


----------



## uberpea (Jun 6, 2008)

ewwwwww male! haha but healthy looking...


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 6, 2008)

Day 33 - New Grow Set Up

Got the new grow set up... took me about 2 hours to rip down and put up, going to get some beer in me, ill comment about whats in there later

im looking forward to future grows after this one


----------



## coolman1a (Jun 6, 2008)

Dam that looks nice, if i were you i would start germinating RIGHT now


----------



## rictor (Jun 7, 2008)

great looking setup


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 7, 2008)

What kinda fan is that, looks very nice.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 7, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> What kinda fan is that, looks very nice.


s&p t100x industrial fan... silent as fuck, only hear the air moving


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jun 7, 2008)

haha.

Nice New Setup Monkee.

maybe you should get a lil HPS or MH to go in thier. =]


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Day 34



SkunkoneSRH said:


> haha.
> 
> Nice New Setup Monkee.
> 
> maybe you should get a lil HPS or MH to go in thier. =]


I will when I get some cash but not for this grow... so it will be a while

















ill write a longer update soon, the lights are bright but the pictures didn't pick it up well... also the leaves are getting a bit to yellow for my liking


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 8, 2008)

Day 25 - Female!

We got some signs of a female plant. I know this grow is dying down for the number of people reading it, but if anyone wants any pics of the new set up or questions lemme know.


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jun 8, 2008)

Great!.

Its dEf. a SHE!. =]

awsome man. i hope she produces FAT buds. 

anyway wich plant is that?


----------



## coolman1a (Jun 8, 2008)

The only time ill be happy to see a hairy female


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 8, 2008)

SkunkoneSRH said:


> Great!.
> 
> Its dEf. a SHE!. =]
> 
> ...


white widow 2


----------



## jestacrazy (Jun 8, 2008)

very nice. how many watts? what meterils u use man?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 8, 2008)

jestacrazy said:


> very nice. how many watts? what meterils u use man?


look back on the grow and you can see it all

i have 8 - 23 watt lights = 184 watts

not a lot at all, im bumping up to 250 for the next grow, or hps


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 8, 2008)

looking good!


----------



## bairdy (Jun 9, 2008)

cant wait to see what she looks like in the end


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jun 9, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> look back on the grow and you can see it all
> 
> i have 8 - 23 watt lights = 184 watts
> 
> not a lot at all, im bumping up to 250 for the next grow, or hps




yes sir. i would def. use HPS. the results will be 100x better then cfl.


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm gonna try hps next time i beleive myself, just to see for myself if theres any physical difference, everyone says there is, just gotta see for myself. 

Looking good bro, any positive id yet on the other WW, 1's a girl, other is what?

My growths look nothing like yours though, leafs coming in with hairs.....


----------



## nicoelement105 (Jun 9, 2008)

nice grow buddy just read through evything....can u post me some pics of the tent i wanna see.......and if any of u can help me out in my grow setup plz need to no wat i need to invest money and buy more things....just go to my profile and look at my threads you will find 
thanks...
keep me updatesd man


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 9, 2008)

bairdy said:


> cant wait to see what she looks like in the end


Thanks im looking forward to it as well



SkunkoneSRH said:


> yes sir. i would def. use HPS. the results will be 100x better then cfl.


i am more worried about cooling it and such, but ill look into that but its far down the line, i can see myself sticking with cfl's for another grow or 2, not just for money but because I got them and its easy and im in no rush



MetalSmelter said:


> I'm gonna try hps next time i beleive myself, just to see for myself if theres any physical difference, everyone says there is, just gotta see for myself.
> 
> Looking good bro, any positive id yet on the other WW, 1's a girl, other is what?
> 
> My growths look nothing like yours though, leafs coming in with hairs.....


the other WW doesn't have hairs but its really looking to be female, all the signs are there and i have a feeling it will be female for sure

the reason yours looks different is because mine is 12/12 from seed, also im using a plant thats good for cfls so it helps 



nicoelement105 said:


> nice grow buddy just read through evything....can u post me some pics of the tent i wanna see.......and if any of u can help me out in my grow setup plz need to no wat i need to invest money and buy more things....just go to my profile and look at my threads you will find
> thanks...
> keep me updatesd man


if you need a hand just pm me and i can give you all the info... ill get some shots of the tent but nothing from the outside just to keep things on the up and up

but for anyone who wants to know, i scammed the entire tent set up for 80 bucks which is an amazing deal... the fan is 100% silent because its not from a hydroponics store its from a company which specalizes in inline fans i spent like 110 on it(you can get them at some hydro places but they are 100 times more expensive)... the lights are shitty 23 watters and the fan was 6 bucks


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 9, 2008)

Day 36 - 2 Females!

Here is a picture of the second female plant


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 9, 2008)

Haha nice, glad to know when i start asking, they start showing.....probobly me being concieted , but congrats, its a good day!!!!

Now the wait begins.....again.


----------



## coolman1a (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey you should try to get some more cfls around the sides of the plants since you got some fat leaves blocking some bud sites, but they look great man


----------



## eps (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice work dude. You have progressed well and It looks nice .


----------



## duncan idaho (Jun 10, 2008)

Sweeeeeettt!!!!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 11, 2008)

coolman1a said:


> Hey you should try to get some more cfls around the sides of the plants since you got some fat leaves blocking some bud sites, but they look great man


i got a 3 foot long T5 yesturday but ive yet to install it


----------



## eps (Jun 11, 2008)

Ohh nice, Going to use a "warm White" Bulb straight up for maximum budding? Make sure you do


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 11, 2008)

Day 38 - Lazy Update

I had a big update ready for today, but i got stoned instead and took a break because I've been busy. Its nice to have this little grow room, much less to worry about and its nicer to deal with everything. I suggest them to anyone who is thinking of making a set up perminant.

Ill get some pictures tomorrow.

I got a new T5, 3 foot tall light... which was stupid because i have no idea how im going to use it lol, just saw it for 30 bucks and picked it up, its make specifically for growing

got some ONA liquid and put it outside my ouput... it smells like that shit all over the house but i dont mind it, hoping it will be enough to hold off the smell for as long as i can

also since i got some time i wanted to say putting a journal together is a lot of work and if it wasnt for the fact that im almost at 10,000 views I dont think i'd still be doing it... its convinced me to make the rest of my bigger grows into journals down the road... I wanted to give a shout out to some of the people that are cool guys for sticking with it:

coolman1a
MetalSmelter
uberpea
pitbill
SkunkoneSRH
koncyse

later


----------



## coolman1a (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the shout out man, you really do have a great grow going and i know it takes work to put the journal up along with all the updates and pics but we all appreciate it and hope you get some good bud and we all get a little experience from this


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 11, 2008)

Yea agree man, thanks alot for the shout out as well, and thanks for the input you've given me on mine grow , I've gotten myself into a scheduel of photoing around the same time every day just takes about a week of doing it daily to get into a good system. I need to be better at documention though and not pictures lol.

What does that ONA gel smell like, i thought it had no odor. Walking through walmart today i saw the plug in socket type air purifiers for smokers/etc how well do they work, it might be some time before i can get some of that Gel, btw how much was it as well?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 11, 2008)

i got 4 litres for 50 bucks... i can make like 12 blocks with it which is amazing

usually the blocks are 10 bucks, but i suggest making them with the liquid and some plastic and make it yourself

there are 2 smells to ONA, one is called polar crystal which i got and the other is umm fabric i think... the polar crystal doesn't smell bad, but a bit industrial for my liking but its worth it in the end cause it smells like an air fresher


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 11, 2008)

Well i'm going to find a hydro store and get some over the next few weekends, i feel like i'll need some if my cabinet isint as sealed as i wanted, how long with a litre last? which i imaging is a good $13-14 per L.

I got some spray foam today to try to close some areas inside..... flame retardant at that.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 11, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> Well i'm going to find a hydro store and get some over the next few weekends, i feel like i'll need some if my cabinet isint as sealed as i wanted, how long with a litre last? which i imaging is a good $13-14 per L.
> 
> I got some spray foam today to try to close some areas inside..... flame retardant at that.


a litre is about 25 i think, with 1 cup you can go 15-20 days so that will do you a while... so a litre will do you 2 - 4 months

also i've heard not to put it in the grow room cause it will falvour the pot, thats what the guy at the store said, so i dunno but im going to ask around till i put it in there... ill post what i end up doing


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 11, 2008)

I had a fear of that, the odor absorbing gel i have (found it at lowes lol), does alright but i have it sitting in the box at the bottom, and though it might "flavor" the herb as well as a box of dryer sheets, pull the one out on top and next one smells for a few days, mabey once a week.

I dunno if the dryer sheets would do that, somewhat thinking the gel may, but I'd rather have the flavor somewhat of citrus than my apt reaking of plant smell or flowering pot, but I did get a whiff today when opening 20mins before her bedtime that i wasn't expecting yet, but VERY faint, and sorta skunky i'd say??.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 11, 2008)

i think that it tastes just like the nutes do when you add them to the weed... i dont think citrus smelling gel makes it like citrus... just chemically


----------



## pitbill (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Monkee where'd ya get the ONA from....i use a carbon filter, but my small cab has no odor control and its used for lowryder 2 and we all know how funky that stuff smells....

PB


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 12, 2008)

pitbill said:


> Hey Monkee where'd ya get the ONA from....i use a carbon filter, but my small cab has no odor control and its used for lowryder 2 and we all know how funky that stuff smells....
> 
> PB


hydro store, most of them carry it


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 12, 2008)

Day 39

Setting up the T5 today, its a bit to big but i figure ill make it work

here are some pictures of whats going on

The leaves are curling on the second plant... think ive been over watering


----------



## rictor (Jun 12, 2008)

do u plan on topping?


----------



## coolman1a (Jun 12, 2008)

Dam those are some FAT leaves


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jun 12, 2008)

i think if he was going to he would have done it while vegging?


----------



## FREQUENTxFLIER (Jun 12, 2008)

damn this is lookin sweet. i have a similar stealth grow i just started (not nearly as nice as what you got goin). All i got is a little 5 gallon bucket hydro system that im messin around with just to get some free bud. I think i will make a grow journal soon. 

Ill be checkin in on your grow dude im excited to see how this goes i might have to steal ur set-up for a future grow.

one question...whats ur filter set up? is that one whole filter that you bought or is that a homemade carbon filter?


----------



## FREQUENTxFLIER (Jun 12, 2008)

wow dont know what happened...haha
i posted a comment on ur first page lol...then i saw that u have had this going for a while and have changed a lot of shit.

lookin good tho man


----------



## Rope Smoker (Jun 12, 2008)

Your girls are looking Phat monkee. Internet has been down for a coupla weeks, looking good, keep up the good work man.
peace man


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 12, 2008)

rictor said:


> do u plan on topping?


you only top in veg state, so no, they are about 15 inches tall and im content with them stopping at that



coolman1a said:


> Dam those are some FAT leaves


i know its weird cause i totally forgot how indica strain WW is



FREQUENTxFLIER said:


> damn this is lookin sweet. i have a similar stealth grow i just started (not nearly as nice as what you got goin). All i got is a little 5 gallon bucket hydro system that im messin around with just to get some free bud. I think i will make a grow journal soon.
> 
> Ill be checkin in on your grow dude im excited to see how this goes i might have to steal ur set-up for a future grow.
> 
> one question...whats ur filter set up? is that one whole filter that you bought or is that a homemade carbon filter?


no carbon fliter yet, using ONA instead... im going to build a carbon fliter soon



FREQUENTxFLIER said:


> wow dont know what happened...haha
> i posted a comment on ur first page lol...then i saw that u have had this going for a while and have changed a lot of shit.
> 
> lookin good tho man


thanks man, the problem with small stealth problems is that the grow has so many problems... its so easy to get a tent with a quality fan and everthing works perfectly! i suggest people think about their situation, how you want to grow and how long you want to grow

first grow may cost 500 bucks to set up, but if you have 3 grows that make only an ounce, you've paid it off


----------



## pitbill (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Monkee

I got the same fan you got in my tent- i use the elf carbon filter 59.99 at htg ....You know how bad the LR2 smells, well this bad boy took care of it- Right now i got 5 going in full flower and no smell at all- i'm gonna use the ona for my small cab, but look into the elf for you tent- trust me it will take care of any smell

PB


----------



## duncan idaho (Jun 13, 2008)

man those plants look like crap,JUST KIDDING!!!!!! glad to see they're going strong hopefully you'll get an ounce a piece or more ill stay tuned in ,
cant wait for more pics.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 13, 2008)

duncan idaho said:


> man those plants look like crap,JUST KIDDING!!!!!! glad to see they're going strong hopefully you'll get an ounce a piece or more ill stay tuned in ,
> cant wait for more pics.


this is mainly a learning experience, i dont really care about how much i get off them, i think i got another cfl grow in me since it will cost me nothing more

then im going to throw a 200w hps in there and just have a sea of green with 4-5 plants which will change things... i love cfl but there is so much work involved moving them all the time

truthfully i dont smoke to much weed, sometimes i smoke a 1/4 ounce all month or sometimes its 2 ounces, but if i got an ounce together from both plants togehter im happy


----------



## rictor (Jun 13, 2008)

hps in rubbermaids????


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 13, 2008)

rictor said:


> hps in rubbermaids????


no longer in rubbermaids lol, read a bit more of this


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 13, 2008)

Day 41

Here is the picture of the grow cab with the new T5 light







Here is some curling leaves with i am starting to be concerned about







These are the general problems ive been having throughout the grow

















Here are some shots of the growth inside the plant












ALSO SUPER IMPORTANT QUESTIONS:

- I've decided I hate lowryder 2's lol, smoked some recently and didn't like it, and growing it sucked as well.... I have 3 seeds sitting around here and Im trying to think what to do with them? any suggestions?
-I'm planning making a new grow journal right after this one... 5 plants with cfl then hps lighting, need some advice for strains... want to do multiple ones i think, bc mango has been picked... but looking for low smell, fun and different and some that are feminized

later


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 13, 2008)

Give them to a friend in a trade for a bag......Throw them outdoors??

Your so much farther ahead of me  Looking good, i like the 2nd pic inside, nice growth and some hairs

As far as strains, sativas just utterly intrest me, indicas are renown for there opiod type qualities, i'd love to be able to have one of both, but would much more prefer the effects of a highly psychoactive sativa......What are you looking to spend?? I'd love to try Arjan's Haze, Neivels Haze, Nebula, and Jack Herer are going to be top choices of mine as well as far as sativas. Though alot of space is generally rq'd. Indicas i'd have not a freaking clue......MAbey some Hindu Kush, etc?

That curling isint very bad though at all, compaired to mine......that is.

What kind of Fan is that btw? I'm looking for a quieter solution, or modifying the one i have to make it quieter.


----------



## pitbill (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Monkee

Im suprised about you not liking the LR2 smoke- man, they do f-ing stink, but i like the smoke, suits me fine- smooth, and not over powering, but gets me nice and stoned, but all of us like different stuff i guess. I'm growing some world of seeds afghan kush- nice short plant, no smell to speak of and hardly any issues- look into it. The bc mango should be nice, smoked some mango once and it was awsome. My next one gonna be aurora indica and some northern lights from nirvana, we'll see how that goes. BTW what kind of tent is that, looks just like mine-so far the grows looking awsome- keep it up

PB


----------



## pitbill (Jun 13, 2008)

BTW metalsmelter

I also have some nevilles haze x nl going with the afghan kush- its a great plant- bud sites everywhere, but 12 weeks of flower is gonna kill me- i'll probilly never do that again- way too long

PB


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm lost at wtf those have to do with monkee's grow, i think you might be in the wrong place


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah domread1985 if you can edit that out of here that would be appreciated man, youre not suppose to do that in other peoples grow journals


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 13, 2008)

I dunno i know he didn't mean too, but is there a way to get a mod to delete them, ruining a VERY nice journal.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 13, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> I dunno i know he didn't mean too, but is there a way to get a mod to delete them, ruining a VERY nice journal.


haha its fine im not to worried!

just going to re post my 2 questions i had for everyone:

- I've decided I hate lowryder 2's lol, smoked some recently and didn't like it, and growing it sucked as well.... I have 3 seeds sitting around here and Im trying to think what to do with them? any suggestions?
-I'm planning making a new grow journal right after this one... 5 plants with cfl then hps lighting, need some advice for strains... want to do multiple ones i think, bc mango has been picked... but looking for low smell, fun and different and some that are feminized


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 13, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> My deal with BCBD went well, but some people are waiting up to six weeks for their order.
> The seeds come from Holland, I don't know why they market it as BC.
> Thats where I got my Sweet God from.
> You'll get your order, it just might take some time.


what!!!

lol please people who post in my journal, read the journal to know where i am... pay attention to whats going on... and keep it to the topic around the grow


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice journal. I just wish that you would have kept it to the rubbermaid setup for this grow at least.

Alas, it isn't my grow, so keep up the good work and best of luck to you!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 13, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> Nice journal. I just wish that you would have kept it to the rubbermaid setup for this grow at least.
> 
> Alas, it isn't my grow, so keep up the good work and best of luck to you!


yeah it woulda been nice, but truthfully things were falling apart and i had the opportunity for a cheap tent so i took it


----------



## AphexTwin (Jun 14, 2008)

Just subscribing.


----------



## pitbill (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Monkee if your looking for nice fem seeds lok into world of seeds- i have some of the afghan kush going and i really would like to try the Pakistan valley or the Ketama

PB


----------



## domread1985 (Jun 14, 2008)

hope that make's you happy!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 14, 2008)

Day 42

Update Picture


----------



## pitbill (Jun 14, 2008)

Lookin good monkee 

PB


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 14, 2008)

Very nice, i'm getting envious, so many problems here.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 14, 2008)

i think having a real tent and proper fan makes a huge difference

also problem ive been having... the leaves on the plant when i got home and completely vertical its been weird!!!

i turned off the side light for tomorrow to see if it was the new light pulling down the leaves or if its a problem


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jun 14, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> yeah it woulda been nice, but truthfully things were falling apart and i had the opportunity for a cheap tent so i took it


You did the right thing.

But I'm glad I read through the thread anyway. It has raised my curiosity and I am thinking of doing my own Rubbermaid grow with the CFL rig that I have now in my closet (exact same fixture with y-adapters, 600W). I think the heat issues could be resolved with positive pressure in the cabinet (thinking about my PC overclocking days).

Anyway, once I get my HPS I'm gonna start a Rubbermaid grow. PURELY experimental, perhaps even have the forum vote on what to do next...

Hmm... much thinking to do.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 14, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> You did the right thing.
> 
> But I'm glad I read through the thread anyway. It has raised my curiosity and I am thinking of doing my own Rubbermaid grow with the CFL rig that I have now in my closet (exact same fixture with y-adapters, 600W). I think the heat issues could be resolved with positive pressure in the cabinet (thinking about my PC overclocking days).
> 
> ...


youre welcome to ask anything about my grow to make youre go smoother

i dont recommend any hps in a rubbermaid though, i knew someone who tried that and it fucked up hardcore, problem after problem, look into other alternatives

also you have 600 watts of cfls??? thats tons im surprised you can run all those from the same socket like that with y clips


----------



## bcurwi1 (Jun 14, 2008)

ow i remember when these plants were little tiny seeds  

kudos and cheers happy growing!!


----------



## rictor (Jun 14, 2008)

lol i made the same setup too
but my boxes are a little smaller and no filter


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jun 14, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> youre welcome to ask anything about my grow to make youre go smoother
> 
> i dont recommend any hps in a rubbermaid though, i knew someone who tried that and it fucked up hardcore, problem after problem, look into other alternatives
> 
> also you have 600 watts of cfls??? thats tons im surprised you can run all those from the same socket like that with y clips


Sorry, I was thinking in incandescent comparative wattage. It's 144 actual watts.

And to clarify further, the HPS will be going into the closet.

Here's a pic of my pregnant Pure Power Plant.






And here's the bubble hydro system I'm using


----------



## thegrowman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hows the smell, now?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 14, 2008)

thegrowman said:


> Hows the smell, now?


theres nothing outside of the tent... i have ona at the end of the exhaust but its really not needed right now

the inside there is a faint faint smell in the morning but nothing big at all

but when you touch it, your hands get a heavy smell thats for sure

building a filter soon to figure that out

trying to guess finishing times, hoping that by july its done for good


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 15, 2008)

GL on those times, they'll pretty much go out the window lol.

Only smells i get myself is when i touch her, my hands reak of a beautiful smell.


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jun 15, 2008)

maybe end of july... mid aug.


----------



## domread1985 (Jun 15, 2008)

well i hope all goes well for you and your grow


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 15, 2008)

Day 43

Its shitty weather here and i've spent the majority of the day with the tent wide open giving it a lot of air. Theres no smell coming from it which is really nice. I have recently had a problem with folding leaves, dark and burning tips... ive realized this is from to much nitrogen. Which is not what I originally expected. Im going to be using no nutes from now on in the grow unless I really need them. I think I dont understand the plants enough to be fucking around with nutes, because they have be the source of all my problems. And I recommend that to all growers. I'd post pictures but its really time consuming and I'm pretty lazy today. Tomorrow I hope things will clear up and it will be ok so I wont need pictures but if it continues ill put up some pictures.

I find growing weed is a lot more time consuming then I thought, ive only seen big grows of other people and they always cycle plants so timing seems a lot smaller. And they dont care to them as much because they dont have as many problems. 

As I grow I realize that this isn't for someone who doesn't have their own house with a spot specifically for growing... you need a lot of stuff for the plants and i couldn't imagine doing this at a parents place or somewhere that you didn't have all to yourself... its a lot bigger process then a lot realize, especally when the smell comes on.

I've stopped posting a lot of comments with my pictures because when things are going well theres very little to say but here is an update of the grow cab:

*Tent:* 2x2x4 feet, by HOMEbox
*Fan:* a little fan I got from walmart, also a TD 100x industrial 2 speed for the top on the lower speed
*Oder Block: *ONA liquid that I put into expanding crystals and it sits on the exhaust (not in the tent), will have a carbon fliter by the end of next week, got the materals it will be built into the tubing and using carbon sheets from a hepa fliter
*Lights:* Using 8 different cfls, all 23 watt and all different types tried to mix it up when i bought them... also i have a 3 foot 26 watt T5 sunbright flor, which turns out to be very amazing and I suggest them to anyone... been thinking to knock it down to 6 cfls because I dont think they are all needed personally

I've been thinking about my next grow and things ill change next time:
- no transplanting
- less nutes
- 5 plants: 2-3 feminized and the other ones not... still undecided what ones
- debating hps or cfl
- debating grow journal and how detailed (a lot of work)

Well since its a slow day if you have any specific questions leave them and Ill get to them soon, also if you want any pictures or anything i'll post them for tomorrow

Later, and thanks for reading


----------



## pitbill (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey Monkee

Gotta say the grows looking real nice. With that tent, if you can swing it, go with a 400watt hps with a cool tube- thats what i'm using now, and with the fan your using, i can put my hand on the glass with out burning myself. Heat maybe increases 2-4 degrees over the room temp. I run it like this...filter, fan, cool tube to outside flange. That way not only are you cooling the light, your cleaning the stink with carbon and swapping air in the tent passivly with negitive pressure. Its fool proof- no overheating. As i've said i'm currently growing a cabinet of feminized seeds- i love the world of seeds stuff and the afghan kush is growing real nice. I gotta try the ketama...maybe next. The other females i'm using are from female seeds...5 for 5 germ rate and all good strong plants (nevilles haze x sour NL) ...any way as i've said the grows looking awsome and you seem to be the same type smoker as i am, so i figure once you harvest, you'll be good untill the next harvest...Keep it up man

PB


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 15, 2008)

Book Mark Bump! Like The Porn.!!! Still Have To Read A Bit B4 I Start Asking The Stupid Questions. Lol Your More Than Welcome To Hit Me Journal, And Thread In Me Sig. All Are Welcome Along With There Comms.

Very Clean And Green!!! I Like That.! Db.


----------



## bfq (Jun 15, 2008)

if you can afford HPS, there really is no debate, IMNHO.

the tent looks clean!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 15, 2008)

bfq said:


> if you can afford HPS, there really is no debate, IMNHO.
> 
> the tent looks clean!


what size hps? how many plants could I grow with 2x2x4 tent?


----------



## bfq (Jun 15, 2008)

a 250 watt HPS should work _*well*_ in that i would think.. 400 watt HPS would be overkill i would think... 100 watts per square foot?  if you had the height to utilize that power better i would be more hip on the over kill theory.

as for how many plants, that of course depends on strains and styles of growing... you could probably do 10 LR types, 6 or 8 SOG style indicas or 2 to 4 ScrOG style... just wild guesses on counts for ideas... and that assumes you can use all of that 2x2 area... that short, i would probably do a ScrOG since that is about how much height i have to work with... 

i have 4 plants in ScrOG in an area 23x27x30. to me, that is the most logical use of that space.

one thing i would almost bet on, in that space with an HPS you would produce more than me in mine with CFL's and i have something like 275 watts... or is it 350?


----------



## pitbill (Jun 16, 2008)

BFG is probilly right, the 400 is more than likely overkill, but at htg they are basiclly the same price and u never know when you'll upgrade the tent. My new tent is 2x3x5'4" and the 400 in there is not overkill. Anyway with a 250 or 400 the yeild will be better and the buds more dense. But again, my cfl grow gave me excellent results, but it was more work. In that tent you could get a bunch if ya keep them low and flower with very little veg. In my current 12/12 grow i got 5 going without any problem with light. My next one i'm gonna try 6-7 and with a hps you could do 6 keeping them small without a problem.

PB


----------



## brambinothebudman (Jun 16, 2008)

Just on a different note im currently at day 29 on 20/4 (just simply to cool down the hps lamp) i am thinkin of going to 12/12 early so i can seperate males and put more seedlings in. what do you think people!?


----------



## {Kottonmouth.King} (Jun 16, 2008)

If you do go 12/12 early and you get females it isnt that good of an idea to re-veg. Although it can be done it is stressful for the plant. So if you go 12/12 you are going to have to be dedicated to start flowering all your plants. Remember that they triple in size when you start to flower so be mindful of your height requirements.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 16, 2008)

brambinothebudman said:


> Just on a different note im currently at day 29 on 20/4 (just simply to cool down the hps lamp) i am thinkin of going to 12/12 early so i can seperate males and put more seedlings in. what do you think people!?


not the right place for that convo man


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 16, 2008)

also id never put in a 400 watt in there, thats way to much overkill, that would also heat up way to high

im debating a 150 with some cfls

or a 200 alone


----------



## {Kottonmouth.King} (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd do a 150 with CFL side lighting.


----------



## Maxx (Jun 16, 2008)

nice grow m8..
how much do u think you'll get off each cus u started on 12/12?
i wanna start on 12/12 cus i have limited space an need to be sly an quick but im worried im just gonna be left with a 10 bag lol..


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 16, 2008)

Maxx said:


> nice grow m8..
> how much do u think you'll get off each cus u started on 12/12?
> i wanna start on 12/12 cus i have limited space an need to be sly an quick but im worried im just gonna be left with a 10 bag lol..


dont really know anywhere from 1/2 ounce to 1 ounce im hoping between the 2 plants


----------



## bfq (Jun 16, 2008)

just do the HPS... think of the CFL's as putting candles next to a light house


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

Seeing That I Run 1000w Systems "church"! But Heat Heat Heat.!!! Allways Weigh Your Basics, And Variables "realisticly"!


----------



## bfq (Jun 16, 2008)

cool tubes are where it is at! 

Monkee, if you do the math on a 250 watt HPS you will find that it is about the sweet spot for square foot to wattage ratios and not be too bleeding hot for the limited height you have... specially with a cool tube on it... if you had more height i would lean towards the 400 so you could grow into it in a future tent.... but a cool tube on the 400 would make it cool enough for your height probably... anyway, that is my opinion... CFL's do work, but they are a lot of work and they just dont have the horse power that HPS has.

it is as if HPS was designed to grow buds


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah im a long way from deciding that so im fine with what i got... about to take some pictures for the day


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 16, 2008)

Day 44 - Pictures are back!

The plants have been moving their leaves very weird since i added the side lights, all the leaves on the side bend to be vertical... the T5 is on for 2 days then i turn it off for a day so the leaves bend back up... i dont have any reason more then I think it helps it

Also i had a nitrogen problem over the past few days, some really dark and burnt leaves.... no more nutes for this grow ive decided

Also there is the shell of the carbon fliter in these pictures as well, it will be finished when the smell starts coming and the ONA stops performing lol

here are the pictures as promised:


----------



## brambinothebudman (Jun 16, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> not the right place for that convo man


I think maybe you should be a little more sensible about replies my friend. This is someone elses grow journal, and your calling the shots. i have been thinkin of 12/12 my plants after 4 weeks just thought being a 12/12 discussion maybe one of the people could help out, same sort of subject really. But obviously you got excluded from things in the past and you finally found your forte after some deep soul searching and find that anyone who doesnt do things the way you do is not worth listening to. I was Fuckin asking for advice on whether its worth flowerin now to save the disapointment later of the 3 plants in my closet being male.

As you can see there are people that have dignified my response with a reply so i cant be that much of a "Noob" in the wrong place. 

Get a life were all here for the love of one thing. Not competition.


----------



## brambinothebudman (Jun 16, 2008)

hahahaha maybe it is your grow journal. still doesnt mean you can be a fuckin prick tho does it. i was askin for some advice. i might aswell chuck my three plants and the new seedlings just because im not worthy of your god like aura. Fuckin penis.


----------



## brambinothebudman (Jun 16, 2008)

and you done all that just to grow two shitty plants you faget. Ive got 3 in a wardrobe with a hps light and 2 cfls. cost me less than a tenner to set up and i bet u any money ill be smokin up more than you when there done fuckin pretentious idiot.


----------



## brambinothebudman (Jun 16, 2008)

why dont you go on a gay porn site and post your wankin journal. take pictures of your tissues


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

brambinothebudman said:


> hahahaha maybe it is your grow journal. still doesnt mean you can be a fuckin prick tho does it. i was askin for some advice. i might aswell chuck my three plants and the new seedlings just because im not worthy of your god like aura. Fuckin penis.


HEY LETS JUST STOP IT PUFF PUFF PASS, IF U NEED HELP COME HIT THE BUS MISTER.!!! CLICK THE SIG. IN ME LOWER PAGE AND READ AND ASK AWAY... SOME PPL. HERE DONT LIKE THE HIJACK, AND THATS WHAT WE CALL IT... BUT ME ON THE OTHIER HAND. WANA PLAY! DB.


----------



## bfq (Jun 16, 2008)

i wouldnt worry about the leaves changing perspective... just like you try and keep the CFL's as close to them as possible, they try and do the same... try and find a time lapsed video of an out door crop of any kind... you will see the plants chase the Sun around the sky all day long.

weird bit at the end of your leaf... looks almost like it dipped in something...

does your soil have nutes in it? i mean, is it a potter's mix or is it an inert soilless medium?


----------



## brambinothebudman (Jun 16, 2008)

nah listen man i like reading the journals and that helps me see how my babies are doin. but i was askin a general ? in relation to the 12/12 thing as i was originally considering what monkeeman is doin. I went with 20 hours of light instead but the last week or so decided maybe to go 12/12 thort people would be on that and give me some advice. Guy acts like hes never asked for ones opinion,


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

I Do Hear Ya!!! Some Ppl. Run It Clean... And Were Kinda High Jacking Now So Please Hit Me Journal And Ask Away Man.!!! And I Will Help. But The Lang. Is Just Not Nec. And No Im Not Your Daddy In Know, But This Riu Is My Happy Place.!!! Read Up On Me And U Will See I Need A Happy Place, But If Your In Die Ing Need Of Help. Come Hit Me Journal And Lets Make Friends Not Enemy... Cause I Like The Mm' And He Does Ride With Me!!! So Lets Fix This.!!! Just Me~


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 16, 2008)

im not trying to be mean, look at my posts i rely in the new questions thread all the time, but there are rules to grow journals you can read them from the main page... thats all im going to say, i do this journal for the few people who i enjoy talking to on it, if anyone posts a journal here or posts a link to something they were wondering i will respond in their spot for sure

thats all im going to say about it, and if my journal turns into the spot for people just calling each others name, then its not worth anyones time


----------



## brambinothebudman (Jun 16, 2008)

granted im new to this ill take my q's elsewhere i just thought it was kinda relevant i wouldnt have posted it otherwise. dont worry man i wont mess ur journal up anymore.peace


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 16, 2008)

quick shout out to SDF for this weed, his new grow


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jun 16, 2008)

MmmMmm. Tasty.


----------



## nicoelement105 (Jun 16, 2008)

who is sdf


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 17, 2008)

nicoelement105 said:


> who is sdf


a guy who comes around the forum now and then, rarely posts... his name isn't sdf thats just his initals

cool guy but super private


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 17, 2008)

Day 45

Not much to say today, took pictures of the low leaves dying but the plant all and all are doing fine

























































Rep++ me up if you like this grow by the way, and thanks for reading


----------



## nicoelement105 (Jun 18, 2008)

doing nice man


----------



## pitbill (Jun 18, 2008)

Still lokin good Monkee....keep it up, gonna be tasty when its all over

PB


----------



## Maxx (Jun 18, 2008)

woo didnt know they'd get tht big startin frm 12/12

im impressed


----------



## eps (Jun 18, 2008)

Good work so far .


----------



## OneHit (Jun 18, 2008)

Great journal monkeeman, I finally finished reading through the entire thing after 3 days. Im doing the initial rubbermaid setup that you had in the beginning. Just a few questions though.

Hows the smell now? I read somewhere around page 35 that you had the ONA gel, but now you made a new carbon filter? How well did your old carbon filter work in the rubbermaid? 

Is that tent inside your house? Or is it a outdoor thing? Just curious why you would spend extra for a tent, if the rubbermaids were working fine.

Im always worried about ordering growing equipment online, but it seems to be common here. Dont you get paranoid?

Thanks!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 18, 2008)

OneHit said:


> Great journal monkeeman, I finally finished reading through the entire thing after 3 days. Im doing the initial rubbermaid setup that you had in the beginning. Just a few questions though.
> 
> Hows the smell now? I read somewhere around page 35 that you had the ONA gel, but now you made a new carbon filter? How well did your old carbon filter work in the rubbermaid?
> 
> ...


the smell is almost nothing, so the ONA doesn't need to do anything lol

i made a carbon fliter because ive been reading ONA is the best for using with a carbon fliter, both are not perfect (cause my fliter is not 100% good)

the old carbon fliter didn't stop anything, it worked really shit in the rubbermaid, it was the main reason i upgraded to a tent... i got the tent because im planning future grows and its 100 times easier and better for conventional fans... and i dont need super stealth

the tent is inside my house

look rubbermaids are good but you can't beat a tent... the rubbermaids weren't working fun as well, and i realized that they wouldn't last longer then 1 grow

i dont worry about ordering things online, i have a very small grow, live in a place that is lax on weed and im not all that worried lol



Maxx said:


> woo didnt know they'd get tht big startin frm 12/12
> 
> im impressed


I think there are a lot of mis information about 12/12 from seed, 90% of the people who tell others about it or answer questions about it seem to have no experience doing it lol , this is an indica and its over a foot tall


----------



## rictor (Jun 18, 2008)

how much was your tent and where did u get it. 
nice journal. lots of positive feedback eh
=)


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 18, 2008)

rictor said:


> how much was your tent and where did u get it.
> nice journal. lots of positive feedback eh
> =)


tent was 80 bucks, and its a HOMEbox, originally they are 119 but through someone i got it cheaper

also i 100% support HOMEbox and everyone there was so fucking amazing, and the customer service was great!!!!


----------



## domread1985 (Jun 18, 2008)

monkey man i have got a big tip for you you will justed have to look it up ( DRY ICE)


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 18, 2008)

domread1985 said:


> monkey man i have got a big tip for you you will justed have to look it up ( DRY ICE)


looked into it before and it doesn't make sense for me at all, thanks anyways

a quality fan will beat dry ice any day, its a temporary solution which i dont really support


----------



## rictor (Jun 18, 2008)

thz monkee
i will look into a tent 
my rubbermaids are too small
=/


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 18, 2008)

rubbermaids are good for smaller grows in places that you have to hide them, but if you can get a tent in a closet, id use that for sure

and i prefer the tent in the closet rather then using the closet alone because its more restrictive and you can manage the smell and temps easy i find


----------



## rictor (Jun 18, 2008)

yea i tried to go micro but the plant is already outgrowing the setup 
=/
next time ill go tent


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 18, 2008)

got high tonight and was looking at the plants... they look like they are hurting... at this point you start to think if i really wanted to start a new grow this would be so much better and everything... the plants look like shit to me compared to my friends grows lol, disappointing but i hope a lot of people are learning from the mistakes lol

also im worried about finishing this up in time... 57 days before they have to be put into jars for curing... im at day 46, so i dont know how to judge this timing, only seen plants under hps really

guessing game


----------



## rictor (Jun 18, 2008)

just stick it out man
we all learned alot from you
but what matters is that u learned
no worries man 
they may be sad looking but next crop will be even better


----------



## pitbill (Jun 19, 2008)

Nah Monkee, thy look fine- stick with them, the strain your growing should be good in 57 days....i dont think they look bad at all, these plants have a way of foolin ya and i bet they end up just fine. Mine go through periods also, but they always come back. Good luck man, and i'll keep watchin

PB


----------



## Rope Smoker (Jun 19, 2008)

Yea I agree they look ok to me. They will be fine just wait it out. pot is a survivor. peace man


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 19, 2008)

PLANTS LOOK LIKE THERE RUNNING ON SCHD. GOOD PORN TOO! THEY AINT AS PREATTY IN THE OTHIER SIDE GROW THERE PIMPLE FREE AND HAMS FOR THE CAM.
BLM. WELL THEY GET SOME BLEMISHES... AND REMEMBER YOUR TAKING HER TOO THE END OF HER LIFE BASICLY...!!!






POP THAT YELLOW LEAF OFF, ITS NOT DOING ANYTHING FOR U OR HER ANYMORE.

VERY NICE RUN I HAVE TO SAY, AND I ALREADY REPED U!!! DB.~TLB!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 19, 2008)

Day 47


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jun 19, 2008)

Mmmm mmm.

Those babies look SMOKIN!!!.

Literaly.


----------



## good2bkind (Jun 19, 2008)

Dang Monkee I was reading you way back in the day now you got 40+ pages and I'ma go back and pick up where I left off. You said you were worried about your plants, but dude, your plants, while maybe not comparable to your friends, are WAY past MY plants! And I been growin for months now, and just started 12/12. Don't be discouraged, you gonna make it!


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 19, 2008)

Damn she's budding up nicely, i hope my girl gets to this point sometime soon, how long has it been since she starting budding.....

Also any idea what the length of those hairs are, they look massive, mine are really fine!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 19, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> Damn she's budding up nicely, i hope my girl gets to this point sometime soon, how long has it been since she starting budding.....
> 
> Also any idea what the length of those hairs are, they look massive, mine are really fine!


budding for 6-8 days im guessing, its 12/12 from seed so it was soon

the hairs are really long which is surprising, on the head i think they are a cm long and the body a bit longer then that


----------



## rictor (Jun 19, 2008)

you are an awesome grower monkee 
+rep 
ive learned soooo much


----------



## good2bkind (Jun 19, 2008)

Monkee, you have a lot of hits on this thing. Tempted to say you're paranoid. In earlier posts you would see barely a yellow and freak out, and now you're saying

"looking at the plants... they look like they are hurting... at this point you start to think if i really wanted to start a new grow this would be so much better and everything... the plants look like shit"

You know how some pot makes you paranoid? You're too close, you need to back up. Your plants are healthy. You have a massive amount of readers on here, take a look at others who started as you did. Most of them don't finish their threads and then we wonder WTF happened? Did the plants die? Did these people give up?

You have a ton of readers, and you have some Kind that is growing Bluntly.

I know that this sort of hyper speculation is the mark of a great grower, but as you've pointed out numerous times to us my friend, you are on an early grow, and if you look back at your own journal, you have told people, it's just for fun.

It's funny, because at first you joined for fun, but now, you're semi-professional, and the stakes are higher, you're feeling the pressure.

Again, take a look at anyone who started plants in the way you did, you'll see that you have developed quite a career in a very short time. Now you feel the pressure, and you won't come in first, but my God what a great drive you have had, and educated so many people. Your friends who grow so much better, they are what you strive towards, and they and your striving is how you have taught us so much but if you want to get a feel for where you yourself are at, take a quick look at the people around you, using the same tools as you.

In a race of many, you're in the top tier, and you're sharing and teaching with others, there's nothing else to be expected of you, so let the bud build, harvest it, lie back and have a fat smoke and get ready for the next steps, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 19, 2008)

this is the first grow ive had by myself, had some work with other people but its been nice to have everyone support me, got 10 reps in 1 day 

thanks everyone, i think that im going to start writing more with the pictures because ive been getting lazy



good2bkind said:


> Monkee, you have a lot of hits on this thing. Tempted to say you're paranoid. In earlier posts you would see barely a yellow and freak out, and now you're saying
> 
> "looking at the plants... they look like they are hurting... at this point you start to think if i really wanted to start a new grow this would be so much better and everything... the plants look like shit"
> 
> ...



and yeah i agree, see the biggest problem is im in a competition with some other growers i know haha, dont mention it on here just cause i never thought to... and there plants look amazing haha

it is for fun, if it wasn't then i wouldn't do it, just after 45-50 days especally talking and writing about them everyday, you just get so involved it in and it takes up your time, and gets stressful

also its been in the back of my mind seeing the hairs is the smell thats coming haha, and how the gf will deal with it

lol, just a bit of added stress


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 19, 2008)

also close to 14,000 views, which is fucked!!!, just trying to get as much detial for everyone haha


----------



## rictor (Jun 19, 2008)

we would all appreciate some more pics
=)
i wish i have that many hits on my grow
=///


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 20, 2008)

Day 48 - ONA Update

tons of people have asked what happened with the ONA, and i threw it into a bottle and it sat around not smelling

so today instead i got something to push it around the room...






















the only thing im worried about is the fan being to powerful and either making the room smell TONS like ONA, or it drying it out to soon


----------



## rictor (Jun 20, 2008)

looks good
maybe u can put it on a timer?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 20, 2008)

rictor said:


> looks good
> maybe u can put it on a timer?


thought about that, perfect if i could get 30 min on then some time off... but all i got is the 12 hours on 12 off


----------



## Muni (Jun 20, 2008)

Go to a pet shop and get a timer for fish tank lights. Can set them to whatever you like. Shouldn't be more than 10-20 bucks.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 20, 2008)

Muni said:


> Go to a pet shop and get a timer for fish tank lights. Can set them to whatever you like. Shouldn't be more than 10-20 bucks.


can you do 15 min on 15 off?


----------



## Muni (Jun 20, 2008)

You trying to do that every 15 mins? standard cheap ones come with enough pins to have it come and off 4 times a day. For 15 on 15 off all day you'd need a digital timer. Those cost a bit more but as far as I know if you get the right one you can make it jump though as many hoops as you like.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 21, 2008)

Day 49 - Some burns

Hey everyone, I was looking over the grow journal and I was uploading pictures, with this update there will be almost 200 pictures for the grow, thats 4 a day!! wow

Well here are the plants today, not much to say about them but the burns gotten a bit worse, tomorrow ill give them a bunch of clean water and hopefully that will be the end of it

*Lets start taking bets for the final weight of BOTH PLANTS TOGETHER, dried bud... they are about 13-16 inches tall*


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 21, 2008)

Thats alot of pics i'm up to about 110 or so, 1-2 per day.

I'd probobly say an oz mabey total.....hard to say, got anything for scale sake?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 21, 2008)

im hopefully guessing an ounce total as well, that would make this worth while for sure


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 21, 2008)

Day 49 - con't

I was sitting back in my room and i had the small smell of weed started to come around

I walked over to the vent and I can tell theres a small smell coming from it... carbon fliter may be finished tomorrow, and the ONA doesn't stop the smell like I thought it woud

Im worried about putting the ONA inside of the tent where it may work better cause im afriad it will affect the taste

i could care less about the smell... but the roommates said they want none lol


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 21, 2008)

Carbon filter should take care of the smell, ONA is only a patch, and to cover any resitual smells passing through the filter. Thats how i use my absobing gel.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 21, 2008)

how well does the gel work for you? im starting to wonder how fast im drying up my ONA

and how long before you refill or replace


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 21, 2008)

what i'm using is just some stuff odor absorbing gel i got from lowes, citrus smelling. It does alright, but just not sure if shes putting out little smell or what......

Have yet to replace my carbon filter or gel yet, but i really want to get some of the ona you have, and will when i go to a city that carries it thats not 2hrs away lol.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah i think my stuff will last 3 grows, im doing this grow over the summer, then taking some time off

then do it again in 2009 to get enough to last me the year


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 21, 2008)

I hear that, what did you use for the material inside of your ona scrubber?, not the ona but the pellets, im trying to figure how i can do this inside my cabinet without it making the plant smell like gel.....as i just got a new cabinet from target, and gonna renovate it and make it work... like picasso's wardrobe.

Why not have a single plant going at all times after you move....which is what i'm planning, just to have a single plant, scrog it, and be able to get it to yield 2-3oz every 3-4months and be very happy myself.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 21, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> I hear that, what did you use for the material inside of your ona scrubber?, not the ona but the pellets, im trying to figure how i can do this inside my cabinet without it making the plant smell like gel.....as i just got a new cabinet from target, and gonna renovate it and make it work... like picasso's wardrobe.
> 
> Why not have a single plant going at all times after you move....which is what i'm planning, just to have a single plant, scrog it, and be able to get it to yield 2-3oz every 3-4months and be very happy myself.


easier to grow 4 plants for 4 months, then be done with it for the year

i dont know the material the guy at the hydro store gave it to me, a water absorbing plastic


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 21, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> a water absorbing plastic


Is it like those moisture packets that come in boxes that might get moisture in them, with little beads in them? Never opened one up but i wonder if its the same stuff, 

I gotta find something that will get rid of anything i can throw at it, i don't want to be taking my box apart in 2months cause it still stinks.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 21, 2008)

im using a temporary solution right now, but for the next grow im getting a professional fliter, its worth the 70 bucks at the end of the day


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 21, 2008)

Day 50 - Taking a Break

Ive decided to go away for a week, Ill be home mid week so the plants will be 100% ok, just wanted a break... which means the journal will skip from 50 to 57 lol

Thanks everyone for reading, i'll still be posting and answering questions... just no big updates or pictures for those 7 days

- Monkee


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 21, 2008)

I hope when you come back you don't get to your door and start thinking, i hope no one can smell my apt lol.......Ever time i leave my apt and go on a vacation, every other weekend, i always come back thinking to myself, i hope shes not sticking up my apt......always fails but never very far into flower......You get your carbon filter working and all? 

Have a good time man, its summer...!


----------



## OneHit (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey, just curious if you were able to solve that smell problem? Whats the differnce between the old and new carbon filter? I am debated if i should make one, or just buy one


----------



## TheHighCanadian (Jun 22, 2008)

man im just tuning in now, nearly read the whole thread, skipped a couple pages ... i hope too, your apt is not reaking LOL .. im going to use a lot of this thread to guide my rbmaid gro .. you have great ideas i will be following up on for that rubbermaid, as i've seen a lot of successful grows like that... i plan to LST however, and your Tent looks wicked bro. I just don't have the space for that. Good Luck and I can't wait to see the end weight! / pics lovin this thread man, great work and thanks for sharing your diligent efforts and information. Incredible. Repped for sure! 

Keep your thumb green.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 23, 2008)

Plants Are Looking Very Nice... The "burn" I Dont See It!, Looks More Like Nute Water Splash From Here!!!... The The Diy. Project, Nice Cooler!!! Still Trying To Catch Up Here B4 Harvest And Change Over,,, Just Posted And Hugh! Porn Update In The Journal... Come Take A Peek, And Leave Some Thoughts. Db.~tlb!  Nice And Clean!!!


----------



## cmm889 (Jun 23, 2008)

okay guys, I had all intent of just watching happily and not posting since I'm so new, but I just read every single page on this thing in one sitting, I hope no one minds, but I'm going to at the very least pat myself on the back, and MM for a great journal thus so far.

*pats self on back*


----------



## donkeyballs (Jun 24, 2008)

ive been following it and u have inspired me to make some kind of rubber maid grow cab as well! nice plants!


----------



## rictor (Jun 24, 2008)

rubber maids are awesome
but u have to know how to keep the plant small.
he inspired me to make my own tent
=)))


----------



## olivergroup (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm building my rubbermaid right now too. I'm going to try LST to control size during veg...

should be interesting.

I wish MM would come back though. I really wanna know how his garden is doing.


----------



## cmm889 (Jun 24, 2008)

Olivergroup, where did you find that image for your avatar? is it a poster? if so, I'm going to have to buy it but I cant seem to find that image at any of the online poster stores...


----------



## rictor (Jun 24, 2008)

lol it is pretty legit


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 24, 2008)

my little addition for the day



MetalSmelter said:


> I hope when you come back you don't get to your door and start thinking, i hope no one can smell my apt lol.......Ever time i leave my apt and go on a vacation, every other weekend, i always come back thinking to myself, i hope shes not sticking up my apt......always fails but never very far into flower......You get your carbon filter working and all?
> 
> Have a good time man, its summer...!


Yeah i built the fliter and its sitting right below the fan, the temps are up a bit from what im told but other then that it was an easy process



OneHit said:


> Hey, just curious if you were able to solve that smell problem? Whats the differnce between the old and new carbon filter? I am debated if i should make one, or just buy one


id buy one, truthfully i hate sitting here and debating if it will shut down the grow, its worth the 70 bucks not to have to deal with it... and making one is like 50-60 bucks anyways haha

no smell yet



TheHighCanadian said:


> man im just tuning in now, nearly read the whole thread, skipped a couple pages ... i hope too, your apt is not reaking LOL .. im going to use a lot of this thread to guide my rbmaid gro .. you have great ideas i will be following up on for that rubbermaid, as i've seen a lot of successful grows like that... i plan to LST however, and your Tent looks wicked bro. I just don't have the space for that. Good Luck and I can't wait to see the end weight! / pics lovin this thread man, great work and thanks for sharing your diligent efforts and information. Incredible. Repped for sure!
> 
> Keep your thumb green.


the tent is only 4 feet tall, its really easy to keep it in the house, and i love it so much more then a rubbermaid mainly cause of the access to the plants... i suggest looking at making a storage space taht you can buy into one rather then rubbermaids (check out metals grow for that)



B. THC R+D said:


> Plants Are Looking Very Nice... The "burn" I Dont See It!, Looks More Like Nute Water Splash From Here!!!... The The Diy. Project, Nice Cooler!!! Still Trying To Catch Up Here B4 Harvest And Change Over,,, Just Posted And Hugh! Porn Update In The Journal... Come Take A Peek, And Leave Some Thoughts. Db.~tlb!  Nice And Clean!!!


The plant is suffering from to much nitrogen, some nute spash and overall random problems

in a second grow in the tent a lot of them will be solved... im still wondering if the leaves curling are from to much nitrogen, or if its because its in flower and its using it up



cmm889 said:


> okay guys, I had all intent of just watching happily and not posting since I'm so new, but I just read every single page on this thing in one sitting, I hope no one minds, but I'm going to at the very least pat myself on the back, and MM for a great journal thus so far.
> 
> *pats self on back*


thanks for stopping by, the more people the more information , feel free to be a part of anything

i spent about 4 weeks of just reading journals before starting my grow... they are the best representation of anything, no bullshit... you see so many people giving advice on this site and some of its very very questionable (look at the info on hps or 12/12 from seed)... but in a grow journals you put your money where your mouth is

i can safely say look at what cfls can do... look at what 12/12 from seed can do... the journals are the best part of the site



donkeyballs said:


> ive been following it and u have inspired me to make some kind of rubber maid grow cab as well! nice plants!


thanks... but again id consider using a cabinent or something so you can have front access

also make it so you can move the lights rather then the plants to the lights... it saves you TONS of headaches later on, and guess work



rictor said:


> rubber maids are awesome
> but u have to know how to keep the plant small.
> he inspired me to make my own tent
> =)))


good man, dont use PVC pipes however, when you start to grow the rubber is a bit questionable with the heat and the general usage... get metal piping if you can, its not that much more expensive... it will let you hang more from the roof, and you can have a stronger structure

also look at actual camping tents for the material... they are cheap and easy to use



olivergroup said:


> I'm building my rubbermaid right now too. I'm going to try LST to control size during veg...
> 
> should be interesting.
> 
> I wish MM would come back though. I really wanna know how his garden is doing.


yeah LST is really amazing, but for a rubbermaid think of using a screen... go to metal's grow and you can see how effective it can be... along with the positives and negatives

thats my little pop in, im still reading on the site and enjoying it, just very busy and not close to my plants... look forward to a few more days and ill have something up with a lot of pics, im told the plants are shooting out 

later everyone


----------



## meangreen45 (Jun 24, 2008)

What size pots did you use for this grow? Thanks man! Awesome job!


----------



## rictor (Jun 24, 2008)

damn... if only i had heard that 2 days earlier. 
=/


----------



## asf2j (Jun 24, 2008)

just read the whole thread. do you think they might have been shorter if you vegged first? not knocking your gorw, its great. just genuinely curious. ive got space constraints in my grow, thinking about 12/12 from seed...


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 25, 2008)

meangreen45 said:


> What size pots did you use for this grow? Thanks man! Awesome job!


i really have no idea, i always hear people talking about gallons and mine are just measured in inches... the first pots they were in were just household flower pots that were like 6 inches... the ones now are 8 inches and im guessing 5 gallon but thats a total guess



rictor said:


> damn... if only i had heard that 2 days earlier.
> =/


its not a problem at all, its just a suggestion... id just be wary about hanging a few pounds of carbon fliter, fan and lights (especally a hps) in it

if you want to hold a lot more weight in it then make sure the bars that hold everything are not the side bars to the box

put really really strong cable across the top of the box as like connections between the sides of the box... if you just use pvc piping connections then its not as strong

if you need more info i can make a picture for ya



asf2j said:


> just read the whole thread. do you think they might have been shorter if you vegged first? not knocking your gorw, its great. just genuinely curious. ive got space constraints in my grow, thinking about 12/12 from seed...


haha no vegging makes them a lot taller... 12/12 from seed is as small as you can make them naturally... thats why people knock 12/12 from seed because they say your plants are shit height with no potency...

you have to remember the plants still veg even 12/12 from seed lol

you can lst and use a screen if you have height issues... or get strains that grow short... look into fast blast seeds, they grow tons really short and 12/12 from seed


----------



## rictor (Jun 25, 2008)

yea do u think u can send me a pic?


----------



## olivergroup (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice. I've thought about using a screen but I'm not sure how that would effect my ability to access my plants at the bottom. I built my setup like yours so that the two totes look like they are stacked. What kind of fan did you use when you were still in your rubbermaid? I bought a bathroom exhaust fan, but I think i have to take it back and get a 4" inline fan instead. The one I got is REALLY heavy.

Looking forward to more pics from ya.

oh and my avatar was taken from one of my friends myspace pages.


----------



## pitbill (Jun 25, 2008)

ya can get that avitar at the weeds website- that is the shotime show weeds that is

PB


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 25, 2008)

If Your Border Line Od' With The N' The Leaves Would Be Way Army Green And Shinny Like They Been Waxed...looking Forward To Seeing Yur Tent Running Full Steam Ahead... Also Nice To Read All That U Have Inspired. I Like That.!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## victim26 (Jun 25, 2008)

yo monkee been followin the grow and i got to say im impressed. the ladies look beautiful! im gonna build a rubbermaid grow box in honor of you and maybe even try 12/12 from seed. hope the rest of the grow goes solid!


----------



## gobears4eva (Jun 27, 2008)

i saw every page!incredible job all the tough days and the scary situations,great job,plants look beautiful check my new grow out

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/85396-first-time-grower-going-stick.html#post996847


----------



## bairdy (Jun 27, 2008)

i cant believe how well your grow is going, i have 2 bag seed & a clone under 210w of cfl and at 7 weeks of flower they are only half of yours. keep up the good work


----------



## bcurwi1 (Jun 27, 2008)

wow your grow has really improved
i have been following...
looks really good!


----------



## gobears4eva (Jun 28, 2008)

pitbill said:


> ya can get that avitar at the weeds website- that is the shotime show weeds that is
> 
> PB


 
Weeds is one of the best shows ever!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 29, 2008)

Day 57 - I'm Back

After a long needed break im back for the journal. I got my first look at the plants tonight and they are exploding... not where I want them to be because of some yellow leaves but all in all its good

Tomorrow I'll post some pics, later everyone


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 29, 2008)

Sweet looking forward to seeing them, i'm going for a restart with a clone.


----------



## Single White Pistol (Jun 29, 2008)

I just read through this whole thread and I'm speechless. What an amazing experience to see that process. Great job man!


----------



## cYr` (Jun 29, 2008)

hey monk i just tuned in to your journal, however i have 56k so it would take like.. years to read all 50 pgs so this you may have answered already but where did u get those fans that i saw in the pics of the rubbermaid cab? cpu fans ? what size? do they run on 110 or dc current ? prices ?

i have a stealth cab but i dont need this giant 6" duct fan for a cab thats 2x1 and 3 tall but that mh/hps makes it plenty hot in there so i need something to go between the hood exhaust and the carbon filter i made (4in stove pipe, wire screen, filter, 20$ local hardware) to draw air in the bottom cab vent, cool the light and exhaust out the filter with one fan ...point me in the right direction ?? thx. nice setup btw


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 30, 2008)

Day 58 - Big Update

First came home to notice a lot of dead leaves

after pulling them off, the plants looked decent... one of them is looking like it has a problem with nitrogen but ill look at that over the day

just picture for now and updates later


----------



## rictor (Jun 30, 2008)

wow.... monkeeman i still am amazed that this is a floro grow from seed straight into flower. i would + rep u but i "need to spread it around more" you are a great grower. =))))))


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice monkee, they fattened up over the last week......I envy you so much right about now  Keep it up bro.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 30, 2008)

just a reminder, 12/12 from seed started 8 weeks ago

using 7 - 23 watt cfl and 1 - 23 watt t-5 tube


----------



## olivergroup (Jun 30, 2008)

What kind of heat issues were you running into with the rubbermaid setup that you started with?

I built one just like yours and I'm running 6 27w CFL's at about 90F. I'm waiting for the inline fan that I ordered to come in the mail and I hope that will fix it.

I though about using clear plexi as a heat sheild but I don't want my sprouts too far from my lights either...

any advise?

glad you're back man.


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jun 30, 2008)

SWEET MONKEE!.

those things look awsome now.

so did you have fun on Vacation? and where did you go?


Ps. check out my little outdoor grow i got going on. ^_^


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 30, 2008)

olivergroup said:


> What kind of heat issues were you running into with the rubbermaid setup that you started with?
> 
> I built one just like yours and I'm running 6 27w CFL's at about 90F. I'm waiting for the inline fan that I ordered to come in the mail and I hope that will fix it.
> 
> ...


as long as they are not 90+ i wouldn't worry

this grows been from 85-95

also if you have a fan blowing the plants and its around 90, its good enough



SkunkoneSRH said:


> SWEET MONKEE!.
> 
> those things look awsome now.
> 
> ...


checked out the grow, ill subscribe to it man

yeah vacation was fun, weird to be back to the plants, need a better way to keep them if i ever feel like going away again

hate feeling like a slave to them lol


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah. lol. 

so do you think if i soak Cow Manure in water over night or a couple days and water my plants with that it would be another way to feed them? 

im going to try this for people who grow like me. and just need the simple things.


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Jun 30, 2008)

discovered this thread today and read through all 51 pages of beautifully laid out step by step instructions on how to maintain this setup. Awesome journal man... feels like i was right there with you growing those beautiful ladies. lmao. keep up the good work man, with all the tlc you put in those bitches i know the payoff is going to be SWEET!!! lol


----------



## coolman1a (Jun 30, 2008)

Man you can really tell the diff in 1 week, nice grow, still cant give you rep thou


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice And Clean... She Stanky Yet.? Its All Out From Here.!!! Nice Growing.!!! Mister.m' Db.~tlb!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 2, 2008)

Just woke up the plants... one of them looks like it is super over watered and dying... dont really know how to fix that lol, pictures soon


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 2, 2008)

lol just dont water as much?haha idk and yea show some pics,either way ur plants r great considering the way u grew str8 from seed 12-12,ill start my 12-12 cycle once i have 3-5 sets of leaves!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 2, 2008)

Day 60

here are some pictures of the two plants

this one looks ok, not much to say its growing tons everyday






this one looks rough up close, leafs are losing colour and curling


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 2, 2008)

how close do u think u r to being able t harvest?cause u dont wanna have that one die on ya without getting some bud off it to try at least


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 2, 2008)

probabley around day 90 ill be able to harvest


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 2, 2008)

yea,i cant wait till mine flowers and is delicious!


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jul 2, 2008)

i dont think your plants dying. it could be just overwaterd like you say.


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 2, 2008)

yea,weeds have a high tolerance to shit,so itll be alot harder for that to die then any other plant,i think skunkone is right its just over watered from what im seeing


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 2, 2008)

Day 60 - Update

the plant isn't looking better at all


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 2, 2008)

that sucks man


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 2, 2008)

That dosent look like overwatering to me, as they'd just be a little droopy, just like she's craving for water when she's bone dry.....Thats nutes of some sort. Probobly a combination of N def and Mg, N from the low green color and some tips curling under, and on that 4th picture, on the left side thers a leaf folding up on itself, tips curling that may be the Mg def.

Isint she supposed to be drawing away from the leaves, and them turning yellow eventually?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah but not this early, and she got nutes yesturday, not a lot

so yeah im stumped, cause the other plants on the same thing


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 2, 2008)

Anything different about the enviroment, one side of your tent warmer than the other?

If there on the same nutes, and same scheduel, one just might be a little weaker than the other, or needs MORE of certain nutes than the other, i'd imagine they would be identical in some respects, but just the same as two people taking meds, same body weight everything, just one gets affected that much more than the other person.....same stuff.

I dunno  It does suck, they look fantastic.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah i know it sucks, just not looking any better, which sucks last thing i want is 1 plant haha

going to not look at it today and figure it out tomorrow


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 2, 2008)

Good idea, no drastic measures, procrastination is better than making a wrong decission, she's a ways from death trust me...lol. If my plant hasn't turned hermie by now or died yours will do find and you'll most likely finish with it and yield something worthwhile.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah im not super worried, just annoying to see it slowly get worse


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 2, 2008)

yea,well hopefully it dosent get bad enough to die!


----------



## Single White Pistol (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey, how tall are they?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 3, 2008)

Single White Pistol said:


> Hey, how tall are they?


i haven't measured in a week or so but im assuming 15-16 inches


----------



## CheefinLikeAnIndian420 (Jul 3, 2008)

give her a shitload of CO2 and probably some nutes, id say man...


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 3, 2008)

CheefinLikeAnIndian420 said:


> give her a shitload of CO2 and probably some nutes, id say man...


i think nutes are the problem


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 3, 2008)

Day 61 - Not Looking Good

the plant still looks like its going down lol

also the fliter isn't doing to well and i can only imagine how much worse its going to get... and out of funds to continue to make new ones...

so this isn't looking all that good lol

the plant:


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought you had a bought carbon filter, whats wrong with it?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 3, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> I thought you had a bought carbon filter, whats wrong with it?


just doesn't seem to be working out well, i dunno

i have to admit its not as bad anymore, so it coulda been anything

but the plant is looking terrible, i took it out of the tent and its sitting beside me and i think its dying, worst part is im starting to see the other plant look like its going through the same thing

also because im 12/12 from seed im starting to wonder what actual flowering day im on, and how much is nitrogen being lost, how much is over watering and how much could be something else


----------



## skiskate (Jul 3, 2008)

Man i just read this entire journal in the past day, very interesting read, I was planning on making a rubbermaid grow but it looks a little too hard so i will probably just buy a growtent. Anyways sorry to see your plant like this i wish you could atleast find out whats wrong and be able to correct it. Great grow, and youve given me alot of info for when i start my grow. 

Cheers,

Skate


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 3, 2008)

I will say that i've seen alot of threads on here where the plants started going yellow on the leaves the last 2-3weeks before harvest, it might be heading that direction.....not sure.

I wouldn't do anything drastic though, its a shame though to care for something so much then out of the blue shit hits the fan and your left trying to figure out if it was something that you did, or if it was just the cycle of THAT seed (be it natural or not).

Thats what ticked me off so much about mine, gorgeous for two months then bam out of nowhere, ouch. Then running around with your head cut off trying to fix IT.


----------



## purplicious (Jul 3, 2008)

heya, monkee. been following along...truly inspiring. what size container? could they be root-bound? just a thought.

peace


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 3, 2008)

no plants adapt to the size of the pots, root bound usually is a problem when you are in veg or very early flower

its a mix of a lot of things

but when i got in today and looked at them it looks almost dead... might be taking it out back later tonight to get rid of it


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 3, 2008)

anyway to salvage some buds off it?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 3, 2008)

nope because there are none that are mature


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jul 4, 2008)

Damn sorry Monkee hope all goes well with your #1 plant!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 4, 2008)

yeah i doubt ill continue the grow with one plant... might scrap it at this point

the plants on its last legs, doesn't look good at all


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 4, 2008)

Dude don't kill 1 plant because 1 was on its way out, shit man if anything you have at most 25-30days left....not bad imo. Keep at it, and at least finish her.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 4, 2008)

Day - 62

Not really much to say but how bad it looks


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 4, 2008)

Mabey Zn or Mg? Get some epsom salts and do foilage spray if thats the case.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 4, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> Mabey Zn or Mg? Get some epsom salts and do foilage spray if thats the case.


tried everything at this point

just wait and see as it dies lol

debating to grow shrooms instead haha jk

just a waiting game


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 4, 2008)

Major Changes for next grow:

-follow a set nute scedule 
-cfl for first 3 weeks, hps for rest
-store bought carbon fliter


----------



## Dabu (Jul 5, 2008)

Yea, get a store-bought carbon filter. The extra money for quality will go a long way.


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 5, 2008)

did ur plant ever die?whats the deal?


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 5, 2008)

Any good carbon filters to look for when looking for store made ones, and price?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 5, 2008)

not starting another grow till dec i dont think so i haven't looked into carbon fliters

the plant seems alive but getting worse by the hours, been debating what to dow ith it, and if it would be good for hash oil

so im waiting till tomorrow morning to make a final decision


----------



## jazz98 (Jul 5, 2008)

this guy sells a whole bunch of good carbon filters
eBay Store - FOOTHILL FILTERS: CARBON SCRUBBER, UNWANTED ODORS, HYDROPONICS


----------



## adm11 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi MonkeeMan, instead of getting rid of it maybe you could get some clones out of it, and after they are rooted have them under an HPS. They have a 150 watt HPS at HTG that doesnt get hot at all.

Good luck


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 5, 2008)

adm11 said:


> Hi MonkeeMan, instead of getting rid of it maybe you could get some clones out of it, and after they are rooted have them under an HPS. They have a 150 watt HPS at HTG that doesnt get hot at all.
> 
> Good luck


the problem is the fact that i dont have the opportunity for a grow to go past 2 months so clones are a bit worthless lol

i think tomorrow ill chop it, and see how the other one is doing and re assess the situation, cause the other ones leaves are curling now


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 5, 2008)

awww man that really really sucks.im gonna LST my plant


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 5, 2008)

So theres no possibility of getting any bud from the worstening plant? It might not be matured THC to CBD's, but if anything make some simple hash, might end up being worth your time and a great addition to a bowl or three.....Would just hate to see your 2 months be a waist, much how i feel, just trying to salvage mine.

Lets see some pics of the good one, you mentioned she's following behind the other, are you sure its just not its natural P decline in the leaves or what.....


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 5, 2008)

ill get some pics tomorrow, going out to party tonight need a fucking break lol

no matter what happens the dying plants going to get put into some sort of hash mixture, dry it out and deal with that

the first one should make it to harvest i hope, i can't wait for the next grow to do things right haha


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 5, 2008)

how do u make hash neways haha


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 5, 2008)

Not to be rude or mean, but Gobears thats an ignorant question, easy enough to look up, and not need to ask.

FAQ.

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=109

Theres 10+ways of making it, choose your own, get material, and make it. Also search youtube for guides on hash, if you don't want to read then watch a video that explains it.

Again sorry if thas rude.


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 5, 2008)

im new to the site and didnt know about the info on that


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 6, 2008)

im going to make iso hash, its harder to find info on, but when i do ill post it


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 6, 2008)

cut down the plant

realized that its done, got my buddies microscope thing and the trichs look done

so im trimming it, pictures tonight, looks like ill get 1/4 o to a 1/2 o


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 6, 2008)

sweet at least ur getting some


----------



## OneHit (Jul 6, 2008)

So, you finished your first complete grow, what did you do right, and wrong?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 6, 2008)

its not done ill post a update today

i measured and NON dried weight its almost an ounce, so it will dry a lot from that... i got 1 big nug, with 4 smaller ones, then about 8 really small ones

but most people are forgetting because I haven't posted a pic in 3 days that i still have a really big plant in my tent thats about 1-2 weeks from harvest lol

which will have alot more then this one

i've learned a lot from this grow and i think my right and wrongs are all over the journal


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 6, 2008)

DAY 63 - 1 down, 1 to go

Here is the plant I just harvested, turned out ok, i got a picture of the middle bud which is a lot longer then I took a picture of lol couldn't get it all in without detials











Here is the plant thats still alive, got a while left to go, playing it by year lol


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome man, just awesome.

I had figured with the way the one plant was looking it was either dying or just finished, as late in flowering as i've seen alot of threads up here that the leaves seem to start going yellow/etc and drooping from lack of P that the buds are using up. Now is the other plants cola larger than this or what, odd that finishing times are 2-3weeks different......(Was there hot air pockets in your cabinet that slowed one down or what speed up the other?)

Very nice though, which way are you going to be drying then curing?

I'm planning on jarring majority of mine for a few weeks and doing a 1/4 oz or so of water cured to get me by when time comes.

I hope i can get my girl to that point.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 6, 2008)

the other plant has a much larger cola, about twice the size of this plants... i think the reason that there is a difference in finishing times is based on the fact that one plant was always having problems, so the smaller one has had up and down nute problems since

the bigger one has had no problems and more side lighting... 

worried about the taste of the original cut today because it never had a time to truly flush lol

drying, i have a drying chamber built from a coke box and a fan

and curing i have glass jars


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 6, 2008)

sexy beasts


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 6, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> the other plant has a much larger cola, about twice the size of this plants... i think the reason that there is a difference in finishing times is based on the fact that one plant was always having problems, so the smaller one has had up and down nute problems since
> 
> the bigger one has had no problems and more side lighting...
> 
> ...


Jars are the way to go as i've read, just gotta burp them daily for 10-15mins or more at a time, the longer the better jsut gotta make sure they don't mold on you. 

How long was your flush if any, and what kinda concentration on nutes were you up to your last watering.....

I've read 2 weeks is ideal for soil grows of plain water, if anything mabey a little AJ or molasses as an organic supplement, but mainly plain water.

Drying sounds like something i'd rig up, if it works then thats all it needs to do.....DIY is alot of fun too.

So you think an Onion+ for the other plant based on size comparisons, etc?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 6, 2008)

ummm they really didn't flush but then again then got very little nutes the 2 weeks before it was harvested

i think it got 1/4 strength 2 days before and a week before that 1/4 strength again... they smell fine, but the other plant will get a proper 2 week flush

as for curing you should burp the jars 2-3 times daily for 20 min ive read

the drying is working fine, but ill use something different for the next plant

an ounce dried is the higher then of what id assume... if i harvested today id get 3/4 of one i think, so im hoping for the best

from the size of my tent and what ive seen in it, i think growing 4-5 ounces from seed to harvest is possible if i get a hps or a few more lights

also trying to pin down the next grow and if im doing a journal now lol


----------



## bfq (Jul 6, 2008)

lot more yield than i would have expected from your 12/12 from seed... specially with not finishing!

i have gone straight to flower before on accident (dropped a seed outdoors and then found it later) and i wound up with a plant that was about 2 inches tall and one poofy bud... it was cute, got me high and was about a bowl


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 6, 2008)

i expected 1/2 ounce when i started, and ill end with 1/2 ounce of mid grade and around an ounce of great plant (assuming it still goes will with the second plant)


----------



## bairdy (Jul 7, 2008)

good work. 1/2 oz on 1 plant from cfl is a job well done, congratulations. i hope your other baby keeps on growin


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 7, 2008)

weighed it again today, still got some shrinking to do but im looking at a little under 1/2 o when im done from that one plant


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 7, 2008)

Day 64 - Flushing

i've decided to harvest this plant on day 70, its been flushing for about 3 days so far and it should unlike the last plant have a perfect flushing time

also i can start to see its getting a nitrogren def which is normal when the plant is in its final budding stage

the plant i chopped yesturday is drying well, smells really skunky, but not smelling up my house which is nice

all and all the smell from the plants might have been a 4-5 out of 10, like 90% of the time there is nothing that smells like weed

once i chopped the first one it started to smell a bit skunky and i can tell the smell of the weed will surface with curing... ill update that process when i get to it... this journal will follow it until i smoke it, then its done lol


----------



## bcurwi1 (Jul 7, 2008)

wow your harvest looks AMAZING!!!!
keep it up and your last plant looks almost ready!!!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 7, 2008)

its funny, becasue the one i just picked was like 10% white, and the one thats still growing is 50% white

i prefer the whiteness lol


----------



## GTG (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey MonkeeMan,
New to the forum, I have been lurking and reading for a few months. I dont post much. Perhaps I should say I am new to posting. Anyway, your grow is an inspiration. I have looked at countless examples of guys using CFLs and they either never finish, never show the finish, or something kills the plants. I had no idea that you could get such tight big buds from CFLs. I am planning a CFL chamber right now with inspiration from you. I am a builder/fabricator and can weld etc. so I am planning to try something using a bunch of CFLs that may be a different approach. It will be a 2 plant chamber and hopefully with your journal in hand, it will be a successful one. Thank you for showing all of us that it can be done with CFLs and all the issues we must watch for. I am in the process of a small outdoor grow, if it ever does anything (right now I dont think it will live) I will post. 
Thanks again for such an educational journal


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 7, 2008)

GTG thanks man, if i had one change that i woulda done from the start, use more powerful cfls rather then a lot of them

i got 8 - 23 watt... it would be better with 4 - 42 watt

also note that side lighting is SOOO important, my last plant is exploding sideways in the past week

also watch the nutes, and all i wanted to show with this journal is that 12/12 and cfls ARN"T SHIT lol, i know hps works better!!! i know plants are bigger with veg!!! but come on its not for everyone, the majority of people on this site need to smarten up with the info they give to new people... not everyone wants 1000 watt hps and their whole closet gone lol, some people are happy with a few ounces on their first grow... hell with this small space i think i could pull 4-5 ounces easy next grow

oh well, glad to be of service , start a journal if you can, spread the love


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 8, 2008)

Day 65 - Close to the end

Here are some shots of the last plant

the bottom leaves are all yellow now and its moving to the upper leaves, its a good sign that its done soon 

still having the other plant dry out, taking longer then i expected, almost all green compared to this one that looks white

5 days left


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 8, 2008)

omg so nice dude,keep me informed


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 8, 2008)

for the last 2 waterings ill be using coffee grounds to keep up the nit somewhat and avoid all the leaves yellowing


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 8, 2008)

good good!keep dat baby alive,i wish i was with u cause id tell how good she is! lol


----------



## pitbill (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Monkee, keep it going as long as possible- sometimes they perk up and will suprise you. I just harvested some of my kush and i had problems too, but all the aggrivation was worth it. As far as a filter goes, i have the same fan as you- i use an elf carbon filter from htg- about 50 bucks or so- works great and no smell..i mean NO SMELL....worth every penny- keep it up man, she'll reward ya if you just stick with her

PB


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 8, 2008)

what does it mean when the leaves r starting to get yellow spots on them?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 8, 2008)

gobears4eva said:


> what does it mean when the leaves r starting to get yellow spots on them?


depends, if its to early in the life cyle it usually means a nute problem

if its very close to the end the plant is using all of its nitrogen to make a larger bud... and the leaves turn yellow because its taking it from them


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 8, 2008)

Any Monkee i figure coffee grounds is an organic N based fert?

Trying to track down individual organic parts for the NPK's, do coffee grounds work well?

Would it really do any good this late in the game, when the plant naturally draws its N from the leaves and redirects them into the buds, AFAIK and have read, its 100% natural, does this increase potency after a certain point?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 8, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> Any Monkee i figure coffee grounds is an organic N based fert?
> 
> Trying to track down individual organic parts for the NPK's, do coffee grounds work well?
> 
> Would it really do any good this late in the game, when the plant naturally draws its N from the leaves and redirects them into the buds, AFAIK and have read, its 100% natural, does this increase potency after a certain point?


yeah coffee grounds are organic based N fert

i dont know about the NPK of them but its suppose to be good for N

I figure it doesn't effect the taste, so adding a small amount can have 2 possiblities... it either gives it a bit more N it needs for the buds and i get an extra bit of growth... or it doesn't do anything

either way its been to use then not to

the bud seems to grow by the hour since i added it, really big


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 8, 2008)

How much per gallon? And any specific type to look for, arabaca? etc, sorry to piggy back this about the Coffee lol.

I really want to get down to a 100% organic diet for them, just seems more natural to me, less synethesized chem's, and overall easier for them to uptake, etc. But honestly never been sure if i've even smoked organics grown.

Buds growing by the hr....is this due to the N, or it just packing on weight in the last <wk, as you did say your harvesting at day 70, and today is 65. As i've read they pack on a good weight the last week, so just wondering if it was that or the N.


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 8, 2008)

its realyl early only a week an a day.that sucks!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 9, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> How much per gallon? And any specific type to look for, arabaca? etc, sorry to piggy back this about the Coffee lol.
> 
> I really want to get down to a 100% organic diet for them, just seems more natural to me, less synethesized chem's, and overall easier for them to uptake, etc. But honestly never been sure if i've even smoked organics grown.
> 
> Buds growing by the hr....is this due to the N, or it just packing on weight in the last <wk, as you did say your harvesting at day 70, and today is 65. As i've read they pack on a good weight the last week, so just wondering if it was that or the N.


i used coffee i stole from my roommate so no idea the kind, and i added a tablespoon into the normal feeding lol

i think the plants just in its last stage of its life and thats why the buds are growing so fast... but then again the problem with 12/12 from seed is that there is no "you should look to harvest week 8" timeline

no ones really made a timeline for what to expect... i used SeeMoreBuds book as a general idea of when i should pick but seriously when youre not seeing results like his then its so hard to try and keep up where you think you are in comparison

but the leaves are yellowing, buds are growing big, and it overall looks like its coming to an end


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 9, 2008)

Day 66







the plant looks amazing and smells a bit like coffee haha

the one thats drying smells a lot like wet grass rather then weed, but i hear the true smell comes out when they are curing

all and all the smell from these plants was very minor, could be the genetics from bc seed king but im not complaining... id rate it about a 3 out of 10 all together

you can smell it if you touch the plant then smell your fingers, hoping for the next run ill do something that has a bit more smell lol, cause ill have a proper filter then

its a shame this shit ain't legal cause im sitting on like 20 seeds i have no use for anymore

i think for the next grow ill start with 6 plants and trim it to 4 hopefully... 2 cheese fem, 2 northern lights, 1 mango, 1 white widow again

something like that


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 9, 2008)

I May Have Missed It But Has A Trich' Been Scoped.??? Db.~tlb!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 9, 2008)

no way to scope it, going on pure faith lol


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 9, 2008)

Thats Cool. Hairs Look A Bit On The White Side... Jmt's Love The Grow Tho.!!! Anytime Db.~tlb!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 9, 2008)

its white widow lol


----------



## smokingbud4ever (Jul 9, 2008)

this is the exact kind of post i wanted for a quick 12/12 harvest thank you sooo much monkee!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 10, 2008)

smokingbud4ever said:


> this is the exact kind of post i wanted for a quick 12/12 harvest thank you sooo much monkee!


if you want to get a quick harvest expect between 65-80 days, ive even heard 90

its starting to look that 70 days might have been premature... might be 75?? i dunno yet


----------



## bfq (Jul 10, 2008)

errrrr, not quite true... all depends on the strain. the strain i am growing spends 55 days under flower.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 10, 2008)

yeah under flower... but 12/12 from seed doesn't put it into flower on day 1

so een if it vegs short like 5-15 days... 55 days would put it at around 60-70 days

what strain is it?


----------



## bfq (Jul 10, 2008)

fuck if i know 

but Mango is one that flowers short like that.

and for the record, with veg time from seed this plant took 70 days to hit maturity. are you really getting anything but smaller yield from going 12/12 from the get go?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 10, 2008)

im not getting smaller yeild then someone else in the same situation

next grow im going hps and small veg time, i did this grow to prove that it is a viable option to do... tons of people are in situations where it works for them


----------



## bfq (Jul 10, 2008)

er, don't take this wrong, i am just talking with you....

i am growing under CFL in a really small area and you are not getting the yield i am... you want to try that first line again? 

again, no disrespect, you results are FAR better than i would have expected.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 10, 2008)

yeah i agree with you, but im not getting small yeilds thats what i was saying

also i think people under estimate how tall these plants are... without the constant problems of this grow i think i coulda had more

plus the first plant wasn't a good respresetation of the grow, the second one is 3 times larger then it...

also on a side note im not posting anything today haha, to lazy, but its looking for my harvest on the 70th day... debating to keep it under 24 hour dark before or not lol

again this grow was a temporary thing between 2 grows, the one before this was with a friend using hps and the one after should be around christmas and look totally different

just wanted to give people an alternative view on it all, and i realized i fucked up a lot more then i shoulda, one thing you dont realize is how much more you have to watch the plants with 12/12 from seed, they dont take nutes like normal plants


----------



## bfq (Jul 10, 2008)

you know, you may be right.... i may be assuming size... how about when you do take a pic again you put a Bic lighter or something most stoners recognize in the pic for scale?


----------



## pitbill (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Monkee

I just pulled 2 neville haze x sour nl that was started at 12/12- yield was about 3 oz wet- not bad. Now the afghan kush that was in with it yielded about a 1/4 each- disapponting. It seems that sativas do better in 12/12 than indicas, at least in my experience. Even going 12/12 from seed i didnt notice sex until 13-17 days, but when i scoped the trice's they were ready at the perscibed time...but hey i'm a rook grower, what do i know. I was going to give the haze 2 more weeks but the buds were so tight they started to get a bit of rot so i stopped that before i lost it all. I still have 1 haze in the cabinet, shes looking nice and and tight also but no rot so i'll give her another 2 weeks. Haze went 10 1/2 weeks and kush 9 weeks. I like 12/12 growing, but like you monkee i'm going with a 2-3 week veg this time...i think its just better for the plant. I started my ch9 green bud seeds 2 days ago, so we'll see. Hey monkee this has been a good read and good luck to ya in the future

PB


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 10, 2008)

pitbill said:


> Hey Monkee
> 
> I just pulled 2 neville haze x sour nl that was started at 12/12- yield was about 3 oz wet- not bad. Now the afghan kush that was in with it yielded about a 1/4 each- disapponting. It seems that sativas do better in 12/12 than indicas, at least in my experience. Even going 12/12 from seed i didnt notice sex until 13-17 days, but when i scoped the trice's they were ready at the perscibed time...but hey i'm a rook grower, what do i know. I was going to give the haze 2 more weeks but the buds were so tight they started to get a bit of rot so i stopped that before i lost it all. I still have 1 haze in the cabinet, shes looking nice and and tight also but no rot so i'll give her another 2 weeks. Haze went 10 1/2 weeks and kush 9 weeks. I like 12/12 growing, but like you monkee i'm going with a 2-3 week veg this time...i think its just better for the plant. I started my ch9 green bud seeds 2 days ago, so we'll see. Hey monkee this has been a good read and good luck to ya in the future
> 
> PB


dang thats a pretty n ice yield either way u look at it


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 10, 2008)

Day 67

no pictures today, everythings on the up and up

im harvesting on the 69th day i think, i believe it will be ready


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 10, 2008)

GOOD MAN!let us know how it goes and shit,im havin rough times right now with my baby,alot of brownish yellow spots and the leaves feel dry,and its def not underwater i think its nute burn cause i put these nutrient spikes in the soil before i planted causei didnt know


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jul 11, 2008)

YAY!. haha you gunna harvest on my B-day!!!.

July 12th. lol.

smoke some for me. b/c i cannot atm. im trying to get a legit job to help support my girl.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 11, 2008)

Day 68

When i opened the tent today the plant looked pretty healthy, and at the rate of growth of the cola i dont think that day 70 is a realistic harvest date anymore!

Someone asked to see the realtive size compared to a BIC so there it is.







the leaves have slowed yellowing quite a bit, and i think its because of the coffee, i didn't expect to work this well

the fan leaves are still 75% green, and the plant still seems to be growing so i think im going to let it go and set the new harvest date around 75?

its weird cause im thinking of my next grow and how i have to start all over again, i love this last stage where things are going pretty well and that you dont have to worry everyday haha


----------



## bfq (Jul 11, 2008)

thanks for the Bic pic, Monkee! yeah, that plant is larger than i thought.

very good work!


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 11, 2008)

Look at the tric colors?? and harvest based on that, but if you think she's gonna pack on weight then hold out....but how do you really tell shes finished packing on and is in its last few days....??

Beautiful girl.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 11, 2008)

no microscope to see trich colours lol

so im going based on what i think it should look like


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 11, 2008)

Smoke Report - White Widow First Harvest

Hey everyone

just was sitting around doing some work and i opened up the jars to let some air out of the weed i had curing from the first plant i harvested... for the first time it didn't smell like fresh grass rather like weed!!!

so i decided to take a break and smoke a joint of it... threw it in the grinder and realized it was a bit wetter then i think i expected but it ground up just fine... weirdly enough by this point it wasn't very white anymore 

threw a small one paper together with not that much weed, had some shit to do after

took the first hit and it tasted really good, for some reason i expected it to be harsh because i hadn't had time to flush... but it was really good

i got pretty fucking stoned, it was a very stoney, want to take a break and watch tv high... came inside and sit down and felt amazing

i was expecting an energetic high because i thought i harvested early but i must have let it go long

all and all it turned out much much better then i expected, figure i can get about 5 joints from this plant alone and im actually looking forward to it quite a bit

all and all i rate it 8 out of 10

looking forward to harvesting plant 2 soon


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 11, 2008)

hey monkee i got 2 ?s for u one what was the yield of the first plant?and do u know what it means when the plant starts with some yellow/brown spots then all the new leaf tips turn brown and looked wilted?i think its nute burn cause i didnt know i was supposde to add these nutrient spikes until later in the plants life and i did and they disolved into the soil so i flushed yesterday,it grew 3 inches from 10 this morning until now,but yea do u think its nute burn?its not hot in my grow room,not cold,i cant test the ph level of the soil because i dont got money to get tools,but if u think u know hat it might be then its cool if not sorry for this long ass message haha,but yea keep up the pics i wanna see that baby grow more hopefully,and i wish i had some white widow


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 11, 2008)

i got about half ounce

and it sounds like nute burn look at my past photos i had something like that

i dont think you should use spikes they always cost nute burn, i think thats the major problem they are super strong

also growing 3 inches in 24 hours isn't good, thats a bit much ive never seen growth like that really

flush it, give it some molassas, and leave it alone till its bone dry

also watch out where the problem is... if the leaves at the bottom and moving up are having yellow spots its nutes... if its all over then it might be nitrogen


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 11, 2008)

well it started at the bottom leaves like yellow spots that r kind of brownish and now its the tips of all the leaves even the new ones that r growing,and i kind of over exaggerated on 3 inches lol it just sprouted 6 new leaves and it got bigger then this morning i was jsut stoked its growing so good,and i flushed it yesterday im not gonna water until its dry thanks for telling me,and i cant get any molassas u know of ne homemade remedies cause i might have some stuff here,ill try to get some pics for u,my batterys r dead in my cam so i couldnt get any yet,but thanks man


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 13, 2008)

Harvest Tomorrow

Have the lights off for 24 hours... tomorrow morning is the harvest of the plant!


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 13, 2008)

CONGRATS MAN!let us know how it goes


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 13, 2008)

Sweet, really wondering how much your gonna get from her. What height was she?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 13, 2008)

a little under 2 feet i think, around 20-22 inches?


----------



## smokingbud4ever (Jul 13, 2008)

> YAY!. haha you gunna harvest on my B-day!!!.
> 
> July 12th. lol


 its my birthday on july 12th 2 it passed happy bday!


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 13, 2008)

happy bday yea lol


----------



## Rope Smoker (Jul 14, 2008)

Glad to hear the first plant turned put ok! Can'yt wait to hear how it smokies and your 2nd plant too!
peace man


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 14, 2008)

weird thing to note that as they dry the whiteness turns to red

i never saw that before with white widow

expect to see a smoke report in a week or so... like its weird cause the first plants almost 100% gone which is sad lol, back to some shit weed in the mean time

everyone look out for my next journal coming in the fall as well


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 15, 2008)

monkee ill still be here bro!
and that is sick that it goes from whtie to red makes me get hard! haha i started flowering jsut now as of 2 hours ago 12 hour dark cycle lights go on at noon tommorow,com sub at my thread its active with pics and its cfl only 2 weeks veg! its looking healthy 2 cfl lights split above plant!


----------



## stilltokin (Jul 15, 2008)

yea ill keep a look out for your next journal.
Peace


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 15, 2008)

Drying Shots

Sorry there not a bit better lol, got lazy


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 16, 2008)

LAST POST...

Tried the second plant today, it dried fast... got about an ounce from it  very very happy

it was amazing!! better then the first, just read the first smoke report and add 10 onto the rating... haha

well im done with this website after 5 months of coming here mulitple times a day i need a break, got some time before i can grow weed again

wanted to thank every single person who read and posted

look for a new journal sometime in the future! 

later everyone


----------



## bfq (Jul 16, 2008)

good job and good luck, MonkeeMan!

thanks for sharing!

peace!


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome grow buddy, looking forward to keeping up with your next.  Have a good one, for the time being.


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 16, 2008)

yes,awesome grow and goodluck ill be on this forum look me up


----------



## Rope Smoker (Jul 17, 2008)

Fine job monkee! Have a  for me! I'll be watching for your next grow!

peace man


----------



## jmoney420 (Jul 23, 2008)

wow that was the dick suckiinest grow i ever seen i pooped out weed that weighed more! 
cant belive it was 60 fucking pages wow what a joke lol!


----------



## Rope Smoker (Jul 23, 2008)

jmoney420 said:


> wow that was the dick suckiinest grow i ever seen i pooped out weed that weighed more!
> cant belive it was 60 fucking pages wow what a joke lol!


whoow! 9 posts ond he's an expert! Where is your journal, and all the huge buds you have grown at HOT SHOT?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

posted deleted.!!! As not to repeat the comm.!!!

Dido" wow a pro at 9pst. We dont play that way here sir' so if thats the way u play' "tlb" "here's yur stop" hit us with a post of yur stash,,,not yur moms bro'! Db.~tlb!


----------



## duncan idaho (Jul 27, 2008)

jmoney420 is a little bitch.hes probably mad because hes on his first grow and trying to compare his plants which more than likely look like shit.Dont be haten on folks just because you suck jmoney420.What a real ass hair you are.btw i enjoyed your thread monkee. hope to see more, happy growing


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 28, 2008)

Haters can suck a duck......keep rocking Db. Fk that punk. Don't waist a breath, or finger on his ass.


----------



## WhoYourWeedMan (Jul 29, 2008)

Looked through whole Journal. going to start my first grow soon. Plenty of Ideas now. thanks


----------



## uberpea (Jul 29, 2008)

nice looking buds man

Later.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Jul 29, 2008)

hey man,great inspiration. i've been wanting to do a 12/12 from seed, but was a little scared because i did not want to spend 2-3 months and and get some crappy results. but seeing your grow has showed me that it can be done, and you can get a nice little yeild and a pretty good smoke.
Thanks.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Aug 2, 2008)

hey everyone

back after a needed break

im not having another grow journal for weed... but im going to get one together for magic mushrooms sometime next week. ill post the link

give it a read if youre interested, later everyone

p.s. photobucket shut down my account due to illegal pictures and shit

what a shame


----------



## gobears4eva (Aug 2, 2008)

lol i hope photobucket dosent shut down my account!!! and lol magic mushrooms yay!


----------



## MetalSmelter (Aug 2, 2008)

Should be another good experience monkee, how did that WW smoke up, you smoked it all yet.....  Don't smoke it all at one time  MM are deep, which strain?, GL.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Aug 2, 2008)

the white widdow was amazing, i have about a 1/4 ounce saved for some friends that we will smoke it in 2 weeks

got some northern lights right now ive been going through so that holds me down... i recently got access to about 30 different types of seeds for free, so im a bit overwhelmed for what to grow next and what to do haha, but thats long in the future

right now its magic mush lol


----------



## MetalSmelter (Aug 2, 2008)

Damn your luck , whats your thoughts if you don't mind me asking, i think i got ahold of a 12week'r.....

I've yet to see any hairs on my clones and i'm on day 26 with the oldest!


----------



## gobears4eva (Aug 2, 2008)

where the fuck do u get the shit to grow magic mush?haha


----------



## MonkeeMan (Aug 10, 2008)

HERE IS MY NEW MUSHROOM GROW JOURNAL

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/98198-mushroom-grow-journal-pf-tek.html

CHECK IT OUT!!!!


----------

